# Amtrak teases upgraded bedding/amenities for sleeping cars



## rickycourtney

In a short video posted to Instagram, Amtrak shows off what appears to be a Viewliner II bedroom (because of the maroon fabric on the headrest) with new bedding and amenities.


Lots to dissect in the few seconds of video...
On the bed is a new blue/grey comforter.
There's a tray with several different amenities, including what appear to be small bottles of shampoo/conditioner/body wash/lotion, and small boxes and bags with different items.
There's also large pump-style bottles, with a wall mount bracket (presumably to be mounted on the wall of shared showers).
Also seen are a notecard, a chocolate bar from turn down service and a tote bag.​
As part of the much-maligned flexible dining service, Amtrak also promised "upgraded bedding, towels and linens for sleeping cars —beginning with the _Auto Train._"


----------



## crescent-zephyr

The amenity kits they originally introduced with “contemporary dining” Have already dissaprared correct? How long will these stick around.


----------



## Anderson

It looks pretty good. Now, when management decides to actually _implement_ it, I'll properly give it the time of day. Until then, as far as I'm concerned it is vaporware.

(It was initially announced in such a way that it sounded like it was taking place alongside the food service situation.)


----------



## rickycourtney

Right, Amtrak only said that the "upgraded bedding, towels and linens for sleeping cars" would be introduced, "in the coming months."

I also feel like it's worth mentioning that in this regard... Amtrak is keeping up with what passengers expect when they're flying international first-class. Most cabins now feature flat-bed seats, that come with a nice duvet, a fluffy pillow, and an amenity kit. Amtrak's threadbare blue blankets just aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Qapla

When are they going to offer "clean windows"?


----------



## rickycourtney

This is a few months old now, but I just noticed this post from when Amtrak showed off the Viewliner II sleeper...

*The Points Guy: Amtrak shows off updated long-distance carriages and food options for New York services*

Inside the post, there are some more shots of the bedding, towels in the tote bag and new passenger amenities.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

It would be a step up if they actually put the blanket on the bed again instead of sticking it in a plastic bag and making you do it yourself. No plastic means a bit less trash. Plus, if I wanted to do housework, I would stay home.


----------



## pennyk

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It would be a step up if they actually put the blanket on the bed again instead of sticking it in a plastic bag and making you do it yourself. No plastic means a bit less trash. Plus, if I wanted to do housework, I would stay home.


They started putting the blankets in plastic a few years ago to indicate to passengers that the blankets are clean. There had been complaints that blankets had not been laundered between trips.


----------



## Anderson

pennyk said:


> They started putting the blankets in plastic a few years ago to indicate to passengers that the blankets are clean. There had been complaints that blankets had not been laundered between trips.


I've found this to be a net negative, since when I head back to the room to sleep, the last thing I want to do is mess with figuring out how to unfold the blanket.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It would be a step up if they actually put the blanket on the bed again instead of sticking it in a plastic bag and making you do it yourself. No plastic means a bit less trash. Plus, if I wanted to do housework, I would stay home.


 The blankets will be delivered in the plastic either way. I personally like the blankets being delivered in the plastic as that assures me that they are clean. I love to travel but knowing how little bedding actually gets cleaned / changed at hotels is a bit gross and I try to not think about it.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Anderson said:


> I've found this to be a net negative, since when I head back to the room to sleep, the last thing I want to do is mess with figuring out how to unfold the blanket.



It just seemed odd--I'm sure someone in a nice hotel somewhere at some time has complained that the blanket wasn't clean, and how many hotels put the blanket in plastic for you to deal with yourself?

I don't like the idea of germs, either, and I always make sure I don't put my face or hands near the blanket--just keep the sheet as a barrier.


----------



## Anderson

crescent-zephyr said:


> The blankets will be delivered in the plastic either way. I personally like the blankets being delivered in the plastic as that assures me that they are clean. I love to travel but knowing how little bedding actually gets cleaned / changed at hotels is a bit gross and I try to not think about it.


The two options are not mutually exclusive. They could always make it an option to have the SCA put the blanket on the bed but have it initially provided in the packaging (if I'm being particularly picky I might opt to watch them put it on, but in general "I have a blanket in a plastic bag" transitioning to "there is a blanket on my bed" isn't something I'm going to be spinning conspiracy theories about).

The biggest issue with telling me to do it myself is that it's a royal pain to get the blanket under the foot of the bed.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Anderson said:


> The two options are not mutually exclusive. They could always make it an option to have the SCA put the blanket on the bed but have it initially provided in the packaging (if I'm being particularly picky I might opt to watch them put it on, but in general "I have a blanket in a plastic bag" transitioning to "there is a blanket on my bed" isn't something I'm going to be spinning conspiracy theories about).
> 
> The biggest issue with telling me to do it myself is that it's a royal pain to get the blanket under the foot of the bed.



I have had a SCA deliver the blanket in the plastic and remove it in front of me and place it on the bed. But they left it folded up. So I guess that's half way?


----------



## TiBike

They're gonna have to lock up those little plastic bottles when they get to California – that's contraband here


----------



## PaTrainFan

That's great for the Eastern trains, but when will they offer these "upgraded amenities" on the rest of the long distance fleet?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

PaTrainFan said:


> That's great for the Eastern trains, but when will they offer these "upgraded amenities" on the rest of the long distance fleet?



There not providing these amenities at this time. The point of this thread is to remind people of what was promised.


Also anyone notice how small that blanket is. Put a body or two under it, not much is going to be covered.


----------



## the_traveler

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It just seemed odd--I'm sure someone in a nice hotel somewhere at some time has complained that the blanket wasn't clean, and how many hotels put the blanket in plastic for you to deal with yourself?
> 
> I don't like the idea of germs, either, and I always make sure I don't put my face or hands near the blanket--just keep the sheet as a barrier.


I agree with you. Even “lower class” motels such as Motel 6 do not just put a blanket in a plastic bag on the bed! (Yes I have seen extra pillows or blankets sometimes in bags in the closet.)

And what do all those passengers do with all the excess plastic they get every night?


----------



## jiml

If you fly international business or first class, the blanket/duvet comes wrapped in plastic and you lay it out yourself. Don't forget where Amtrak's leadership gets their ideas. While the ecology points are well-made I've never heard anyone complain about this on a plane, where there is much less space and far fewer disposal options.


----------



## lordsigma

rickycourtney said:


> In a short video posted to Instagram, Amtrak shows off what appears to be a Viewliner II bedroom (because of the maroon fabric on the headrest) with new bedding and amenities.
> View attachment 16361
> 
> Lots to dissect in the few seconds of video...
> On the bed is a new blue/grey comforter.
> There's a tray with several different amenities, including what appear to be small bottles of shampoo/conditioner/body wash/lotion, and small boxes and bags with different items.
> There's also large pump-style bottles, with a wall mount bracket (presumably to be mounted on the wall of shared showers).
> Also seen are a notecard, a chocolate bar from turn down service and a tote bag.​
> As part of the much-maligned flexible dining service, Amtrak also promised "upgraded bedding, towels and linens for sleeping cars —beginning with the _Auto Train._"



I would expect the new bedding on the Auto train and Viewliner II sleepers first. Following that who knows........


----------



## chrsjrcj

I just want the upgraded bedding and pillows. The blanket in the photo looks very cozy. 

My issue with the current blanket in a plastic bag is it’s often very staticky.


----------



## lordsigma

chrsjrcj said:


> I just want the upgraded bedding and pillows. The blanket in the photo looks very cozy.
> 
> My issue with the current blanket in a plastic bag is it’s often very staticky.



Totally agree - I get shocked left and right with the current blanket.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

the_traveler said:


> I agree with you. Even “lower class” motels such as Motel 6 do not just put a blanket in a plastic bag on the bed! (Yes I have seen extra pillows or blankets sometimes in bags in the closet.)
> 
> And what do all those passengers do with all the excess plastic they get every night?



well you don’t get plastic each night, the blanket is delivered in plastic. I personally throw it in the trash can that is in my room. Seems simple enough.

The blankets will be delivered in plastic either way, that’s how commercial cleaners deliver linens and uniforms. The dinner train I used to work on all the tablecloths and uniform aprons / jackets cane wrapped in that same type of plastic.


----------



## Anderson

jiml said:


> If you fly international business or first class, the blanket/duvet comes wrapped in plastic and you lay it out yourself. Don't forget where Amtrak's leadership gets their ideas. While the ecology points are well-made I've never heard anyone complain about this on a plane, where there is much less space and far fewer disposal options.


(1) As often as not, the FAs will take the trash away.
(2) Mechanically, the big issue is that in a train berth you generally [A] want/need to get the blanket under the mattress. On a plane, either you _can't_ unless it's a system where the mattress folds out of the seat somehow (in which case it's generally pre-set).

[A] Exception: QR's _Spirit of Queensland_, which uses a plane-style bed system...and which needs design refinement.


----------



## Steve4031

I would rather have steak for dinner and pancakes for breakfast. They can keep the blankets.


----------



## railiner

I agree...bring back full diner service, and the heck with "amenity kits"...I'll bring my own toiletries, thank you...


----------



## crescent-zephyr

railiner said:


> I agree...bring back full diner service, and the heck with "amenity kits"...I'll bring my own toiletries, thank you...



Even if we couldn’t get full service dining back could they at least invest that amount of money into better quality food? At least I might be able to eat the chocolate bar as my dessert. (No gf dessert options in contemporary dining)


----------



## Skyline

Anderson said:


> The two options are not mutually exclusive. They could always make it an option to have the SCA put the blanket on the bed but have it initially provided in the packaging (if I'm being particularly picky I might opt to watch them put it on, but in general "I have a blanket in a plastic bag" transitioning to "there is a blanket on my bed" isn't something I'm going to be spinning conspiracy theories about).
> 
> The biggest issue with telling me to do it myself is that it's a royal pain to get the blanket under the foot of the bed.




If it's truly first class service, the SCA should make up your accommodation at night and take it back to seating in the morning. 

If it's something akin to the former slumbercoaches, which I really wish Amtrak would introduce, I see nothing wrong with DIY. In fact DIY would help make it more affordable.


----------



## ms garrison

Steve4031 said:


> I would rather have steak for dinner and pancakes for breakfast. They can keep the blankets.


Never mind the "amenities"; I have my own. Bring back real food.


----------



## RichieRich

Other then the floor (and little of it)...just where are you gonna put all that stuff when you take it off the bed?!?!? And just how many people take a shower on the train anyway??? The few times I do, I'd go to the larger downstairs shower. P.S. - anyone surprised just how many commentators can't even open a plastic bag? LOL LOL


----------



## tricia

Where Amtrak management sees "amenities" I see a really large and off-putting pile of trash.


----------



## Maglev

I applaud the new bedding, although it is a bit ominous that the pictures show only one pillow on a Bedroom lower berth. But WHEN?


----------



## Ryan

crescent-zephyr said:


> Even if we couldn’t get full service dining back could they at least invest that amount of money into better quality food? At least I might be able to eat the chocolate bar as my dessert. (No gf dessert options in contemporary dining)


Not under a congressionally-imposed "don't lose money on food and beverage" mandate.

Make that go away and more money can be applied to the problem.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Ryan said:


> Not under a congressionally-imposed "don't lose money on food and beverage" mandate.
> 
> Make that go away and more money can be applied to the problem.



Accounting. Since Amtrak credits 10 usd for a brownie to the account of a First Class Acela Passengers, but then charges 5 usd cash for the same brownie from the cafe car. The price of the food, and the internal price credit to the service is know to be flexible.

Since your doing this type of flexibility account. Then you can do the same in a full service dinner car for the meals service to sleeping car passenger. Internal credit a higher amount to the dinner from each meal served to a sleeping car passenger. Report a small profit for food service and bam you meet your mandate.

Now where’s my constant fee?


----------



## Ryan

So in one thread, we're decrying phoney accounting and fraud, based on next to nothing. But here in this thread, it's A-OK and Amtrak should be doing more of it?

Right.


----------



## Rail Freak

Qapla said:


> When are they going to offer "clean windows"?



Now That Is Funny!!!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

That’s the whole point Anderson doesn’t care about a law/mandate /honest accounting/etc, he’s picking and choosing bits and pieces for his agenda.

The overall system is broken and Anderson is taking advantage of it. As far as a basis for my views on the phoniness of Amtrak’s accounting. The lies and skewed facts Anderson started with on the SWC and continues to spew to this day speak volumes on his integrity and Amtrak’s “reported” performance stats.



Ryan said:


> So in one thread, we're decrying phoney accounting and fraud, based on next to nothing. But here in this thread, it's A-OK and Amtrak should be doing more of it?
> 
> Right.


----------



## Ryan

That assumes a lot of facts that we know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## SarahZ

RichieRich said:


> Other then the floor (and little of it)...just where are you gonna put all that stuff when you take it off the bed?!?!?


Those of us who don’t pack six coolers full of party supplies have plenty of space to work with.


----------



## Rail Freak

6 coolers? I can't even party that much! LOL


----------



## Anderson

Ryan said:


> So in one thread, we're decrying phoney accounting and fraud, based on next to nothing. But here in this thread, it's A-OK and Amtrak should be doing more of it?
> 
> Right.


I think that, fundamentally, the issue is the end more than the means. If Amtrak was clearly fudging accounting for the sake of improving service and working around a bad mandate with what amounted to a legal fiction, that would be one thing. I would note that the suggestion _has_ been made (somewhere) that Amtrak might consider just transferring a fixed cost amount from sleepers to the diner for the _presence_ of the diner (I even considered the option of doing so for all LD pax...a $7-10 "accommodation charge", maybe a bit more on longer trips, being assessed in lieu of an equivalent chunk of the fare that automatically transfers to F&B would actually basically plug the hole). That was before coach access to the diner was cut off. Bear in mind that at an RPA meeting some years ago, we had an official from Amtrak tacitly admit that mucking about with F&B transfers was Amtrak's workaround for the Mica mandate (as he cheekily encouraged us all to order the steak), and the "land and sea combo" was one such kludge as far as I could tell.

Another issue I was raising in the other thread was the obvious disconnect between costs on different trains and the (apparent) performance of food and beverage service on those trains. _For example_, it is entirely probable that the Acela Cafe loses a good deal of money but inflated First Class F&B transfers (sitting in the range of $30-50 for a meal and easily $20 for drinks on a WAS-NYP run) cover for that. It's even possible that Acela First transfers are "covering" for losses on the Northeast Regionals (since IIRC the IG report on F&B only looked at the NEC as a unit rather than breaking down performance between the two trains). For what it is worth, I can at least see being "billed" $50-60 for a meal on the Acela (with at-seat service, plates, silverware, etc.). Being "billed" the same price for a glorified Chinese takeout bag bugs me (and yes, it is _partially_ presentation), and it gets even more insulting to realize that sleeper pax were being "billed" half the price under the old system (so we're paying more and getting less).

Finally, at least for me there was a facepalm-inducing point that _despite being able to tamper with the accounting on the Acela_ in terms of what pax are being "billed" for, and _despite clear disconnects between the posted prices for F&B and the accounting prices for F&B_, there's still no way for Amtrak to sell a decent meal to coach pax on the eastern LD trains.

Basically, if questionable accounting is being used as a means to the end of maintaining good service in the face of a crazy mandate, I think we're mostly fine with it (even if there's likely to be some humor poked at it). It's when there are obvious shenanigans and they appear to be operating to the detriment of good service (or if they're to the benefit of it, it's something worthy of a Batman comic) that we start having issues.


----------



## Ryan

Anderson said:


> Basically, if questionable accounting is being used as a means to the end of maintaining good service in the face of a crazy mandate, I think we're mostly fine with it



Quite frankly, that's BS. Questionable accounting is bad, regardless of what it's being used for. Good decisions are rooted in good data. Without good data, good decisions are impossible.


----------



## Anderson

Ryan said:


> Quite frankly, that's BS. Questionable accounting is bad, regardless of what it's being used for. Good decisions are rooted in good data. Without good data, good decisions are impossible.


Yes and no. There's been a raging question as to whether _Anderson_ has good data to make decisions on, and _that_ is an issue. Arguably it's at the crux of this whole fiasco, since if Anderson is seeing Amtrak mark down $50-60 in "revenue" for a meal on the Acela versus $35-40 for a meal on the Meteor and he's catching hell for what's going on with the LD trains, it's going to create a bias in his decision-making process.

Now, whether Amtrak's internal accounting strictly follows GAAP or it is designed otherwise so as to give management an accurate picture of what's going on in the company? There are always multiple ways to account for distributing costs (and more than one valid way in many cases). But it seems entirely plausible that, in dealing with an mandate (and an insane one at that), something wonky might need to happen since I definitely get the feeling that some Congresscritters don't have a terribly realistic view on how certain things do/should work. The question is whether the cocked-up accounting is something that's being done to work around externally-induced insanity or whether it is a product of internal views and the like.

(To be clear, the inventory sheet should, in my view, be indicating _either_ the retail cost of the item(s) in question _or_ the cost to Amtrak of said items. Thinking this through, if Amtrak then adds a burden on them, they should do so _after_ that. Frankly, this feels like it _might_ be at the root of the F&B mess if Amtrak is burdening the sales twice (once at inventory and then a second time later on).)


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

> Good decisions are rooted in good data. Without good data, good decisions are decisions are impossible.



Win, but still wondering what came first the chicken or the egg. Or in these case why fudge the numbers for one type of service but not for all types? Got something to prove Amtrak?


----------



## Ryan

Moved my response over here, since it really doesn't have anything to do with bedding:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/a-fun-boxing-day-surprise-data.76712/#post-828774


----------



## RichieRich

Rail Freak said:


> 6 coolers? I can't even party that much! LOL


SarahZ was being factious with "6". It's actually just the red one. The table has to come down to open the bed...so where exactly are you putting that big tray of stuff? The area around the sink is only big enough for a bar of soap!


----------



## neroden

I just hope they do not switch to cotton-poly blend sheets. I mean, I still value lying flat and the privacy, but it would be annoying to have to tell the attendant to remove the sheets as well as the pillows.


----------



## neroden

Steve4031 said:


> I would rather have steak for dinner and pancakes for breakfast. They can keep the blankets.


Make that oatmeal for breakfast (NO SUGAR), but otherwise, I agree!


----------



## neroden

crescent-zephyr said:


> Even if we couldn’t get full service dining back could they at least invest that amount of money into better quality food? At least I might be able to eat the chocolate bar as my dessert. (No gf dessert options in contemporary dining)


Oatmeal without added sugar would be an easy one. Downeaster has it. Boiled eggs were proven to be possible, too. Instead, pure sugar garbage....


----------



## rickycourtney

It has actually long irked me that Amtrak charges hundreds of dollars per night for sleeping accommodations, yet offers the same shower amenities as a Motel 6: a bar of soap and a thin towel.

IMHO, the amenities are a much welcomed change, even if they just mount big bottles of shampoo in the common shower and put a stack of nice towels in the changing room.

That’s also at the heart of the discussion about sleeper service. Does Amtrak want to treat actually treat it like a true premium service? Or do they keep it like the current product, which feels like a weird hybrid between a premium service and a budget motel?

That’s also the issue with the thin blankets being given to passengers still in plastic wrap...

Are we capable of unwrapping a blanket and putting it on our bed? Of course we are.

Does it feel like a premium experience worth paying hundreds of dollars a night for? Absolutely not.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

neroden said:


> Oatmeal without added sugar would be an easy one. Downeaster has it. Boiled eggs were proven to be possible, too. Instead, pure sugar garbage....



Amtrak cascades has standard oatmeal as well served “dining car style”


----------



## Skyline

Amtrakfflyer said:


> That’s the whole point Anderson doesn’t care about a law/mandate /honest accounting/etc, he’s picking and choosing bits and pieces for his agenda.
> 
> The overall system is broken and Anderson is taking advantage of it. As far as a basis for my views on the phoniness of Amtrak’s accounting. The lies and skewed facts Anderson started with on the SWC and continues to spew to this day speak volumes on his integrity and Amtrak’s “reported” performance stats.




He'll be secure on Trump's A-List. Exactly how his administration operates. Ignore laws, subpoenas, etc. and make the rest up as they go along.


----------



## JRR

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Accounting. Since Amtrak credits 10 usd for a brownie to the account of a First Class Acela Passengers, but then charges 5 usd cash for the same brownie from the cafe car. The price of the food, and the internal price credit to the service is know to be flexible.
> 
> Since your doing this type of flexibility account. Then you can do the same in a full service dinner car for the meals service to sleeping car passenger. Internal credit a higher amount to the dinner from each meal served to a sleeping car passenger. Report a small profit for food service and bam you meet your mandate.
> 
> Now where’s my constant fee?



You’ve got it. As I have repeatedly said, the sleeper charge includes the amount of revenue for all possible meals times the number of possible occupants, however, here is no evidence that AMTRAK actually so credits revenue. The brownie is just a great example of this!


----------



## JRR

Anderson said:


> Yes and no. There's been a raging question as to whether _Anderson_ has good data to make decisions on, and _that_ is an issue. Arguably it's at the crux of this whole fiasco, since if Anderson is seeing Amtrak mark down $50-60 in "revenue" for a meal on the Acela versus $35-40 for a meal on the Meteor and he's catching hell for what's going on with the LD trains, it's going to create a bias in his decision-making process.
> 
> Now, whether Amtrak's internal accounting strictly follows GAAP or it is designed otherwise so as to give management an accurate picture of what's going on in the company? There are always multiple ways to account for distributing costs (and more than one valid way in many cases). But it seems entirely plausible that, in dealing with an mandate (and an insane one at that), something wonky might need to happen since I definitely get the feeling that some Congresscritters don't have a terribly realistic view on how certain things do/should work. The question is whether the cocked-up accounting is something that's being done to work around externally-induced insanity or whether it is a product of internal views and the like.
> 
> (To be clear, the inventory sheet should, in my view, be indicating _either_ the retail cost of the item(s) in question _or_ the cost to Amtrak of said items. Thinking this through, if Amtrak then adds a burden on them, they should do so _after_ that. Frankly, this feels like it _might_ be at the root of the F&B mess if Amtrak is burdening the sales twice (once at inventory and then a second time later on).)



It is one thing to improperly burden the cost (twice or otherwise incorrect amount) but add to that the lack of a credit to revenue from a proper apportionment of the sleeper charge, and you will understand that the Congressional mandate is not the cause of the F&B issues but improper accounting is, or at the very minimum, makes it impossible to know what the real loss or profit as the case may be in connection with F&B service.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Back to the title of the thread. Is there any evidence new bedding and amenities are coming at all? 

Or is it like the convection oven refits in the V2 diners Anderson fibbed about going on 2 years now to provide better meal service.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Back to the title of the thread. Is there any evidence new bedding and amenities are coming at all?
> 
> Or is it like the convection oven refits in the V2 diners Anderson fibbed about going on 2 years now to provide better meal service.



I’m guessing the new viewliner will have the new bedding. Maybe auto train gets it too. That’ll probably be it. The amenity kits will be the same as the previous announced amenity kits that have already disappeared


----------



## SP&S

As long as we're talking about bedding again, how about mattresses that aren't as hard a a rock for SuperLiner upper bunks?


----------



## Bob Dylan

SP&S said:


> As long as we're talking about bedding again, how about mattresses that aren't as hard a a rock for SuperLiner upper bunks?


And thicker like the Real Mattresses in the Sections on the Canadian. Most comfortable bed I've had on a Train in over 70 years of riding the Rails.


----------



## Anderson

The problem with mattress thickness is that, at least "upstairs" in the Superliners, it's not like there's a lot of extra headroom to work with as it is.

(This is one of many reasons I would not be sad to see the Superliners replaced with an all-single-level fleet outside of _maybe_ some high-demand corridors).


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Bob Dylan said:


> And thicker like the Real Mattresses in the Sections on the Canadian. Most comfortable bed I've had on a Train in over 70 years of riding the Rails.


 if I could get an Amtrak roomette by day and a via roomette by night it would be perfect! 

I agree, I think the via bedding is quite good.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

pennyk said:


> They started putting the blankets in plastic a few years ago to indicate to passengers that the blankets are clean. There had been complaints that blankets had not been laundered between trips.


I'm not against clean blankets but putting each one in a separate bag is as silly and outdated as sticking a "sanitized for your protection" sash on the toilet seat.



crescent-zephyr said:


> The blankets will be delivered in plastic either way, that’s how commercial cleaners deliver linens and uniforms.


You should still be able to choose to have items individually wrapped or grouped together and wrapped in bulk as a larger set.



Anderson said:


> The problem with mattress thickness is that, at least "upstairs" in the Superliners, it's not like there's a lot of extra headroom to work with as it is.


In my experience there is enough room to double the current mattress thickness without seriously impacting the available sleeping space up top.


----------



## Palmetto

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It would be a step up if they actually put the blanket on the bed again instead of sticking it in a plastic bag and making you do it yourself. No plastic means a bit less trash. Plus, if I wanted to do housework, I would stay home.



When I rode trains 1 and 2 in late August, beds were made up by the SCAs. I did not take a blanket out of a plastic bag.


----------



## the_traveler

Devil's Advocate said:


> You should still be able to choose to have items individually wrapped or grouped together and wrapped in bulk as a larger set.


Agreed. 

They could be packaged similar to how the towels are delivered for the shower rooms. They are not individually wrapped, but are combined in one package of 10-15 towels together.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

the_traveler said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They could be packaged similar to how the towels are delivered for the shower rooms. They are not individually wrapped, but are combined in one package of 10-15 towels together.



I suppose so. I know the dinner train I used to work on all the table cloths, aprons, and chef coats came individually wrapped. Was a mess of plastic opening all of them up!


----------



## Palmetto

Question: I am not a chemist, but is cellophane a derivative of plastic? I believe the sleeping car blankets were wrapped in cellophane, not plastic. Or am I splitting hairs?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Palmetto said:


> Question: I am not a chemist, but is cellophane a derivative of plastic? I believe the sleeping car blankets were wrapped in cellophane, not plastic. Or am I splitting hairs?



Yes you are but what else is new? It’s not silverware cause it’s not real silver, it’s not China, it’s ceramic, etc.


----------



## tricia

Palmetto said:


> Question: I am not a chemist, but is cellophane a derivative of plastic? I believe the sleeping car blankets were wrapped in cellophane, not plastic. Or am I splitting hairs?



Cellophane is typically derived from wood and is biodegradable. Plastic is derived from petroleum, and isn't.


----------



## MARC Rider

During my rides to the Gathering last Fall, I found that the beds were always made up before departure. That is, the sheets were made up, wrapped very tightly around the mattress. The SCA also provided blankets in individual wrapping. 

To actually fit into the tightly made up sheets, though, I had to pretty much unmake the bed when I actually went to sleep. Thus it really didn't matter to me that the blankets weren't made up with the sheets. I think using a comforter instead of a blanket would be a big improvement.


----------



## bratkinson

MARC Rider said:


> During my rides to the Gathering last Fall, I found that the beds were always made up before departure. That is, the sheets were made up, wrapped very tightly around the mattress. The SCA also provided blankets in individual wrapping.



That's one of my top 5 complaints about roomettes...arriving on board and finding the bed already down and made up. I last encountered that boarding a 2 hour late #20 at ATL in September. Fortunately, I have no problem putting it back to usable condition but rolling it up and putting it on one seat and moving both of them to the upright positions so I can put my rolling carryon underneath the seat. I gave up on the above-the-hall cubby in Viewliners long ago as I left a couple of items there through the years, and there's no cubby in a Superliner.

I've witnessed several times, including boarding at Atlanta, when an older couple gets on only to be surprised at how cramped everything is and there's no place to get undressed or to store their luggage. In my opinion, the SCA should wait until he makes his rounds introducing themselves and asking when would they wish to have the beds made up.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

bratkinson said:


> That's one of my top 5 complaints about roomettes...arriving on board and finding the bed already down and made up. I last encountered that boarding a 2 hour late #20 at ATL in September. Fortunately, I have no problem putting it back to usable condition but rolling it up and putting it on one seat and moving both of them to the upright positions so I can put my rolling carryon underneath the seat. I gave up on the above-the-hall cubby in Viewliners long ago as I left a couple of items there through the years, and there's no cubby in a Superliner.
> 
> I've witnessed several times, including boarding at Atlanta, when an older couple gets on only to be surprised at how cramped everything is and there's no place to get undressed or to store their luggage. In my opinion, the SCA should wait until he makes his rounds introducing themselves and asking when would they wish to have the beds made up.



As typical, we all have different preferences. If I'm boarding after 10 pm I expect and hope for my bed to be down so I can settle in as quickly as possible.


----------



## jis

The only issue I have with the bed made up before I have had a chance to talk to the SCA is that they usually make up the lower berth, and I usually use the upper berth at night. So they have to undo things on the lower berth and make up the bed on the upper berth, and in that sense their original effort is wasted. But I suppose I am a rare breed, so it is probably OK.


----------



## tricia

jis said:


> The only issue I have with the bed made up before I have had a chance to talk to the SCA is that they usually make up the lower berth, and I usually use the upper berth at night. So they have to undo things on the lower berth and make up the bed on the upper berth, and in that sense their original effort is wasted. But I suppose I am a rare breed, so it is probably OK.


Not so rare. I too prefer upper berth--but only on the Viewliners. I'd rather avoid the coffin-like Superliner upper berth.


----------



## BLNT

The info they had at the check in desk (Lorton) indicated these changes would be "over the next six months". At the bottom it had a release date of 7/15/19, and a "remove by" date for the notice of 1/17/20.


----------



## Maglev

Who's to say that there won't be some over-zealous SCA who tucks in the comforter?

I don't understand when the SCA makes the head at the wrong end. For example, the upper berth in a Bedroom has a foot-wide gap at one end or a wall and reading light at the other end. Common sense would say that the head should be under the reading light, but the beds are often made with the head at the other end!


----------



## RichieRich

"Up-graded bedding"...Give-me-a-break. A fancy quilt spread over a piece of plywood...is still as hard as a piece of plywood. One of our beds last nite kept popping back up in to the couch position...so basically sleeping on a 45 degree angle !?!?!? It is what it is....you either accept it...or drive!!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Well it looks like the only upgrade coming to auto train will be the loss of the coach diner Anderson strikes again. January 15th is next week.


----------



## RichieRich

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Well it looks like the only upgrade coming to auto train will be the loss of the coach diner Anderson strikes again. January 15th is next week.


Yes...they mentioned that on today's train. And that the idea of "food trucks" is a joke. They come when they want...Late departure...they're gone. Low occupancy...they don't bother showing up. Travel coach...you've been put on a diet!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

RichieRich said:


> Yes...they mentioned that on today's train. And that the idea of "food trucks" is a joke. They come when they want...Late departure...they're gone. Low occupancy...they don't bother showing up. Travel coach...you've been put on a diet!



Plus who wants 2-4 hour old, cold food truck food to start with. The service reductions are one thing, but the lies that accompany them are getting old and not befitting a billion dollar corporation.


----------



## Palmland

I’m not sure why the food trucks are necessary. When we took Auto Train in September fro Sanford, Amtrak had a van to take passengers to downtown where there are many good restaurants. We chose to check in then make the short drive there for an excellent lunch. Certainly if you were a coach passenger you could get some to go for your dinner.

I’m looking forward to hearing reports of the upgraded food and service for sleeper passengers that I think is supposed to start Jan. 15.


----------



## MARC Rider

bratkinson said:


> That's one of my top 5 complaints about roomettes...arriving on board and finding the bed already down and made up. I last encountered that boarding a 2 hour late #20 at ATL in September. Fortunately, I have no problem putting it back to usable condition but rolling it up and putting it on one seat and moving both of them to the upright positions so I can put my rolling carryon underneath the seat. I gave up on the above-the-hall cubby in Viewliners long ago as I left a couple of items there through the years, and there's no cubby in a Superliner.
> 
> I've witnessed several times, including boarding at Atlanta, when an older couple gets on only to be surprised at how cramped everything is and there's no place to get undressed or to store their luggage. In my opinion, the SCA should wait until he makes his rounds introducing themselves and asking when would they wish to have the beds made up.


Actually, that wasn't what I was talking about. On all the segments I rode, the SCA didn't pull out the beds until I asked, it's just that the bedding was already made up around the mattress, and was tucked in pretty tightly. I've never had (or expected to have) an SCA pull out some sheets and make up a bed from scratch just for me. All they do is convert the seats to a bed (or pull down the upper berth), pull out a mattress with premade sheets and set it up. Expecting them to actually make a bed from scratch is plutocrat territory, and sleeper fares would have to be a lot higher than they are now to expect that kind of thing.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

MARC Rider said:


> Actually, that wasn't what I was talking about. On all the segments I rode, the SCA didn't pull out the beds until I asked, it's just that the bedding was already made up around the mattress, and was tucked in pretty tightly. I've never had (or expected to have) an SCA pull out some sheets and make up a bed from scratch just for me. All they do is convert the seats to a bed (or pull down the upper berth), pull out a mattress with premade sheets and set it up. Expecting them to actually make a bed from scratch is plutocrat territory, and sleeper fares would have to be a lot higher than they are now to expect that kind of thing.



Huh? Who do you think makes those beds from scratch in the first place? Some Amtrak sleeping car fairy? The SCA’s do. They have to strip all the sheets and bedding and remake every single bed before they leave the train.


----------



## Sauve850

Maglev said:


> Who's to say that there won't be some over-zealous SCA who tucks in the comforter?
> 
> I don't understand when the SCA makes the head at the wrong end. For example, the upper berth in a Bedroom has a foot-wide gap at one end or a wall and reading light at the other end. Common sense would say that the head should be under the reading light, but the beds are often made with the head at the other end!


I have learned to always tell the SCA which way I want the bed made up. And Ive finally gotten pretty decent at putting on the two blankets I request on an already made up bed.


----------



## nferr

tricia said:


> Not so rare. I too prefer upper berth--but only on the Viewliners. I'd rather avoid the coffin-like Superliner upper berth.


 
Same here. I use the lower area on the Viewliner as my personal hang out area until I'm ready to sleep then just climb up for sleeping, almost like having two rooms lol. Could do the same in the Superliner roomette but then you're sleeping with no window and that takes away a lot of the enjoyment IMO.


----------



## pennyk

Sauve850 said:


> I have learned to always tell the SCA which way I want the bed made up. And Ive finally gotten pretty decent at putting on the two blankets I request on an already made up bed.


When in a bedroom, I like my feet near the window, and I request such. Most SCAs, in my experience, make the beds with the feet toward the door and head toward the window. When I board in the evening (like I did on the CS in SAC), the bed is usually made up opposite to what I prefer. I am getting pretty good and turning the mattress to my preferred direction. I am OK with putting blankets on the bed.


----------



## Sauve850

pennyk said:


> When in a bedroom, I like my feet near the window, and I request such. Most SCAs, in my experience, make the beds with the feet toward the door and head toward the window. When I board in the evening (like I did on the CS in SAC), the bed is usually made up opposite to what I prefer. I am getting pretty good and turning the mattress to my preferred direction. I am OK with putting blankets on the bed.


Me too. I like a lot of pillows and being able to prop up and look out the window late at night for a while.


----------



## ET2020

Palmland said:


> I’m not sure why the food trucks are necessary. When we took Auto Train in September fro Sanford, Amtrak had a van to take passengers to downtown where there are many good restaurants. We chose to check in then make the short drive there for an excellent lunch. Certainly if you were a coach passenger you could get some to go for your dinner.
> 
> I’m looking forward to hearing reports of the upgraded food and service for sleeper passengers that I think is supposed to start Jan. 15.


Any updates on this being implemented on the autotrain yet?
I saw a new menu announced, re-introducing a free glass of wine with dinner. I had not heard about the upgrades to bedding/amenities.


----------



## lordsigma

ET2020 said:


> Any updates on this being implemented on the autotrain yet?
> I saw a new menu announced, re-introducing a free glass of wine with dinner. I had not heard about the upgrades to bedding/amenities.


Not sure. The new menu went into place in the fall but I think the complimentary wine went in more recent - either when the coke switch happened or when the coach diner came off. So the upgrades are probably coming in no particular schedule.


----------



## ET2020

lordsigma said:


> Not sure. The new menu went into place in the fall but I think the complimentary wine went in more recent - either when the coke switch happened or when the coach diner came off. So the upgrades are probably coming in no particular schedule.


Thanks, lordsigma !
Was that Coke Switch a switch To Coke, or From Coke ?? (hoping it was To Coke) 
ET


----------



## AmtrakBlue

ET2020 said:


> Thanks, lordsigma !
> Was that Coke Switch a switch To Coke, or From Coke ?? (hoping it was To Coke)
> ET



To Coke


----------



## Skyline

I travel on Amtrak with a full backpack as my luggage, and somewhere on the adventure I actually use it for "wilderness" backpacking somewhere along the route. Therefore, I use my sleeping bag (rated to 15 degrees) in lieu of Amtrak linens. Much more comfortable, and easy to set up without the SCA. In fact, I always tell them I'll take care of it, but thanks anyway...


----------



## ET2020

AmtrakBlue said:


> To Coke
> 
> View attachment 16612


Oh - well that's good for me - as I dislike Pepsi


----------



## Qapla

ET2020 said:


> Oh - well that's good for me - as I dislike Pepsi



Just goes to show that we are not all in the same boat ... or in this instance, ride in the same train car - I prefer Pepsi  but I can drink either


----------



## ET2020

Qapla said:


> Just goes to show that we are not all in the same boat ... or in this instance, ride in the same train car - I prefer Pepsi  but I can drink either


That's okay, Qapla - if we were in the same railcar, and all that was available was Pepsi, I would join you in drinking one
My Mom was a huge Pepsi-holic, and she would never buy Coke for in the house. I would always jump for joy if we were dining out somewhere, where they only served Coke products. She would not drink Coke, and order a water instead! I could, however, endure a Pepsi, if the tables were turned.

Still waiting to get some in-person accounts of these 2020 changes, and when they hit the Auto Train.
Let me know if you hear anything before I do!
ET


----------



## me_little_me

I was just wondering - will the new bedding taste better than the new food?
Will Amtrak prosecute us if we eat the bedding instead of the food?

I know the new food works better as bedding than as food but doesn't work as well as the old bedding as bedding.


----------



## lordsigma

me_little_me said:


> I was just wondering - will the new bedding taste better than the new food?
> Will Amtrak prosecute us if we eat the bedding instead of the food?
> 
> I know the new food works better as bedding than as food but doesn't work as well as the old bedding as bedding.



Are you referring to auto train or flex dining? On the auto train it’s only the coach food that got downgraded - sleeper menu is about the same as it was just different menu items.


----------



## me_little_me

lordsigma said:


> Are you referring to auto train or flex dining? On the auto train it’s only the coach food that got downgraded - sleeper menu is about the same as it was just different menu items.


The "new" Contemptible Dining in sleepers.


----------



## Shortline

I don’t personally care about the soaps, lotions, shampoos etc, but man, it’s time for new bedding for sure. Those insanely thin sheets blankets and pillows are miserable.

And make the bed, completely. Sure I CAN pull my own blanket out of the plastic and do it, but why should we be required to? And I don’t buy the “it’s so you know they’re clean” line.....otherwise the sheets and pillow cases would be in a bag too......but either way, a decent blanket and better sheets would go a long way to improving the trip.


----------



## Chey

me_little_me said:


> I was just wondering - will the new bedding taste better than the new food?
> Will Amtrak prosecute us if we eat the bedding instead of the food?
> 
> I know the new food works better as bedding than as food but doesn't work as well as the old bedding as bedding.



You could have warned us not to have food or liquid in our mouths before we read this.


----------



## neroden

Amtrak claimed 'improved' dining and removed all edible food. Maybe 'improved' bedding means no mattresses, no sheets, no pillows. It is still a lie flat option so I would still buy it but yeesh.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Too much dishonesty within Amtrak. All the negatives and reductions in amenities take place as scheduled while the promised upgrades don’t ever seem to appear.


----------



## junebug

I want a mattress I can sleep on. Not one that feels like the pad I put under my sleeping bag in a tent. I know you guys know this already but paying first class airline ticket rate for a sleeper car, I would like at least a 2 star hotel experience.


----------



## F900ElCapitan

Maybe they’ll start having “Sleeping Material Trucks” start showing up at the station and you can rent or purchase the new “high” quality bedding!


----------



## RichieRich

Shortline said:


> ... a decent blanket and better sheets would go a long way to improving the trip.


We bring our own.


----------



## Qapla

It's nice that you can bring your own ... at the same time, when I rent a motel/hotel room - I do not expect to need my own covers from home... the same should be true of the rooms aboard the train.


----------



## rickycourtney

Qapla said:


> It's nice that you can bring your own ... at the same time, when I rent a motel/hotel room - I do not expect to need my own covers from home... the same should be true of the rooms aboard the train.


Exactly! 
I think it’s also important to note that even though Amtrak doesn’t call sleepers “first class” anymore... the prices they charge are comparable to first class air fares over the same route. I don’t think it’s unreasonable for Amtrak customers to expect similar premium service and amenities.


----------



## basketmaker

The amenities are nice but why? I would venture to say that 99.44% of the traveling public are going to be carrying their own "preferred" brand of toiletries. I cannot see why Amtrak would waste the money provisioning each room with them. They are nice but most will just through them in their suitcase or just tote the apparent shopping bag they come in right off the train. A few of the "oops I forgot to pack" essentials (toothbrush, toothpaste, etc) could be stocked/replenished as needed in each car like extra towels or boxes of tissues and provided to the passenger(s) as needed. 

Now the blankets (whether bagged or not) looks like they are one - way too short and second look like they would slide right off the bed? I never had a issue with the ol' woven style blankets that were in the pre-made lower bed "bed rolls" (mattress, sheet, blanket) kept in the upper bunk and the the upper bunk already made up. I always make up my own bed when I'm ready instead of having the SCA do it.


----------



## RichieRich

Qapla said:


> It's nice that you can bring your own ... at the same time, when I rent a motel/hotel room - I do not expect to need my own covers from home... the same should be true of the rooms aboard the train.


It's really not that hard. You're bringing you car! It's only one night! The "thread-count" is so totally ridiculous...it won't have me sleep any better on the train. ummm...It's not a hotel!!!! And I have all my "toiletries" in my gym bag...don't need their's!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

basketmaker said:


> The amenities are nice but why? I would venture to say that 99.44% of the traveling public are going to be carrying their own "preferred" brand of toiletries.


Some of my preferred toiletries don't come in TSA sizing. Since I usually have to fly at least one direction this can create a problem. If Amtrak was stocking more toiletries it might be helpful. They could choose to keep such items with the SCA for by-request service in order to keep costs and waste down.



RichieRich said:


> It's really not that hard. You're bringing you car! It's only one night! The "thread-count" is so totally ridiculous...it won't have me sleep any better on the train. ummm...It's not a hotel!!!! And I have all my "toiletries" in my gym bag...don't need their's!


What's with all the shouting? None of my Amtrak trips have involved bringing my car and many were longer than one night. I'm glad you found a solution for the one train you ride, but that doesn't mean it will help with all the other trains that do not include auto racks.


----------



## RichieRich

Devil's Advocate said:


> What's with all the shouting? None of my Amtrak trips have involved bringing my car


?????? It wasn't all CAP's ?!?!?!? I'm referring to the AutoTrain! Everyone knows me as I commute on it monthly!


----------



## ET2020

I just took a closer look at the photos on page 1 of this thread, and I think the new items look very nice, for what they are.
I detest woven or wool blankets; they make me itch, and I get overheated quickly.
The new blue ones look quilted and are probably micro-fiber, or similar, and they are smoother on the hands and face, and cooler than the woven ones.
And, since it's only an overnight ride, the toiletries look like they are of decent quality, and would surely get one through the night, allowing me to leave such items in my car,
and not deduct from other more important things to carry on to the train. It also looked like the blanket was the full length of the mattress so, unless you're hanging over the bed while sleeping,
I would think it's long enough to cover you. 
I just booked my First Auto Train trip in a Superliner Bedroom, and I hope I am happy with these items. I'll let you know..
In the meantime, anyone who travels prior please report back after you have a hands-on experience with these.
Thanks!


----------



## MARC Rider

Qapla said:


> It's nice that you can bring your own ... at the same time, when I rent a motel/hotel room - I do not expect to need my own covers from home... the same should be true of the rooms aboard the train.


Besides, it ridiculous to start carrying around all sorts of extraneous stuff when you're traveling by any form of public transportation. That includes, coolers, too, in my opinion,anyway.

My take on the current Amtrak bedding is that the sheets are fine, and the blankets are a bit threadbare and need to be replaced. It seems like that's what they're planning to do, so why all the criticism?


----------



## RichieRich

ET2020 said:


> In the meantime, anyone who travels prior please report back after you have a hands-on experience with these.Thanks!


This month, I'll be on it Saturday...will report back.


----------



## SarahZ

RichieRich said:


> ?????? It wasn't all CAP's ?!?!?!? I'm referring to the AutoTrain! Everyone knows me as I commute on it monthly!


1) Not everyone rides the Auto Train. It’s one of many, many routes.

2) We are WELL AWARE you ride the Auto Train frequently. You post pictures of your cooler/snacks/table in every thread possible, even those that have nothing to do with the Auto Train.


----------



## RichieRich

SarahZ said:


> 1) Not everyone rides the Auto Train. It’s one of many, many routes.
> 
> 2) We are WELL AWARE you ride the Auto Train frequently. You post pictures of your cooler/snacks/table in every thread possible, even those that have nothing to do with the Auto Train.


I assumed when the topic is "food" or "sleepers" ... it would be apropos to other Amtrak trains too! And a picture is worth 1,000 words. Sorry if my pics offend you. Just thought someone else would like to get an actual "look". I'll see the new sleeper enhancements on Saturday...won't bother you with pics.


----------



## tricia

RichieRich said:


> I assumed when the topic is "food" or "sleepers" ... it would be apropos to other Amtrak trains too! And a picture is worth 1,000 words. Sorry if my pics offend you. Just thought someone else would like to get an actual "look". I'll see the new sleeper enhancements on Saturday...won't bother you with pics.



Photos of the new bedding would be of wide interest here. More photos of your cooler etc, maybe not so much.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

RichieRich said:


> ?????? It wasn't all CAP's ?!?!?!? I'm referring to the AutoTrain! Everyone knows me as I commute on it monthly!


I was referring the inclusion of _seven_ exclamation marks in a short and otherwise unremarkable post. Looks like you've included another five more here just for good measure. If you weren't shouting I guess you were just shocked and rattled at the idea that someone might decline to bring the kitchen sink to their next train ride.


----------



## ET2020

RichieRich said:


> I assumed when the topic is "food" or "sleepers" ... it would be apropos to other Amtrak trains too! And a picture is worth 1,000 words. Sorry if my pics offend you. Just thought someone else would like to get an actual "look". I'll see the new sleeper enhancements on Saturday...won't bother you with pics.



I would really appreciate the pictures, RichieRich ! & I don't mind if some of them are of food or coolers 
I'd really like to see more pictures of a superliner bedroom, from all possible angles.
Thanks !
ET


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Were the old blankets wool?

I'm allergic to wool and always wondered why my nose was stuffy and I had a sore throat the next morning after an overnight trip--I just put it down to stale air circulating. Heck, who knew? (Well, probably everyone but me!)

So I'll look forward to the new blankets for that reason alone.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

ET2020 said:


> I would really appreciate the pictures, RichieRich ! & I don't mind if some of them are of food or coolers  I'd really like to see more pictures of a superliner bedroom, from all possible angles. Thanks ! ET


Rather than asking him to spam the forum with the same content for the 100th time maybe you could look through his posting history first?


----------



## ET2020

Devil's Advocate said:


> Rather than asking him to spam the forum with the same content for the 100th time maybe you could look through his posting history first?


Nope - I'm good with my post, as written, thank you


----------



## Qapla

I have yet to try any of the Amtrak covers - I don't mind riding coach.

That said, I would prefer a quilt or comforter to either a wool blanket or microfibers.


----------



## Dakota 400

Having gotten off the Auto Train on January 29th, none of the "new amenities" were in my Roomette which was in one of the "Deluxe Sleepers". The thin blue blanket was provided in its customary plastic bag which I then unpacked and tried to cover the bed. Tucking it in at the foot of the bed without me pulling it out during the night was impossible for me to do. I have yet to have a night in a Roomette on any train where my bed in the morning was simply a mess of tangled sheets and the thin blanket.


----------



## BLNT

We'll be giving it a go again next week. Upgraded anything? Who knows.. On time (highly unlikely owing to my previous limited sampling -- two trips, 12 hrs and 5 hours late respectively).

Third Time's the Charm ... yep, that's what I'm sticking with !


----------



## ET2020

BLNT said:


> We'll be giving it a go again next week. Upgraded anything? Who knows.. On time (highly unlikely owing to my previous limited sampling -- two trips, 12 hrs and 5 hours late respectively).
> 
> Third Time's the Charm ... yep, that's what I'm sticking with !



Good Luck!
I wish you a great 3rd Trip 
Let us know how it goes.........
ET


----------



## F900ElCapitan

I can tell you the Empire Builders bedding hasn’t been upgraded. I also asked our SCA about the this and he hadn’t even heard of the announcement, let alone of any plans of actual implementation.


----------



## me_little_me

Devil's Advocate said:


> Some of my preferred toiletries don't come in TSA sizing. Since I usually have to fly at least one direction this can create a problem. If Amtrak was stocking more toiletries it might be helpful. They could choose to keep such items with the SCA for by-request service in order to keep costs and waste down.


Because Amtrak would probably require that the SCA fill out a multi-part form and have you sign it to get the toiletries in case the SCA was stealing it.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

me_little_me said:


> Because Amtrak would probably require that the SCA fill out a multi-part form and have you sign it to get the toiletries in case the SCA was stealing it.



Imagine if the airlines followed Amtrak’s procedures and had every passenger sign for every free bottle of water or meal they got.


----------



## RichieRich

ET2020 said:


> I just booked my First Auto Train trip in a Superliner Bedroom, and I hope I am happy with these items.
> Thanks!


I'm on it right now, in a bedroom. NO new amenities.


----------



## ET2020

RichieRich said:


> I'm on it right now, in a bedroom. NO new amenities.


Bummer!
Did you ask when they will be made available?
ET


----------



## RichieRich

ET2020 said:


> Bummer!
> Did you ask when they will be made available?
> ET


No. And all those little bottles rolling around are just more unnecessary clutter.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

I’d just like honesty and transparency. The reductions took place on schedule, the upgrades are late and seem to be forgotten. The cost cutting moves are bad enough, possibly lying about upgrades make the situation worse.


----------



## drdumont

crescent-zephyr said:


> I have had a SCA deliver the blanket in the plastic and remove it in front of me and place it on the bed. But they left it folded up. So I guess that's half way?



The SCA's all iniall are pretty courteous and accommodating. 
I've seen the blankets in the upper bunks, ready for deployment, but every time I have come back to a made up berth or had it made up for me, the plastic wrap was gone and the blanket ready for a snooze.

Of course, I usually do it myself, as I put both mattresses on the lower bunk. And return one to the upper before I leave for a meal. ANd I tip a little more since the SCA will have to deal with two sleeping setups for a one passenger room.


----------



## ET2020

drdumont said:


> The SCA's all iniall are pretty courteous and accommodating.
> I've seen the blankets in the upper bunks, ready for deployment, but every time I have come back to a made up berth or had it made up for me, the plastic wrap was gone and the blanket ready for a snooze.
> 
> Of course, I usually do it myself, as I put both mattresses on the lower bunk. And return one to the upper before I leave for a meal. ANd I tip a little more since the SCA will have to deal with two sleeping setups for a one passenger room.



DrDumont - Is that a massive Wurlitzer in your picture?


----------



## drdumont

ET2020 said:


> DrDumont - Is that a massive Wurlitzer in your picture?



That is the 7-331 Midmer Losh organ in the Atlantic City Convention Center, now known as Boardwalk Hall. Pic taken the first time the organ had been heard since the 60's. Oct 31, 1988 or thereabouts. 
It is interesting that many organ aficionados are also Foamers. I confess, I are one, too.


----------



## MikeM

What I'd love to see in the sleepers is a wall mount dispenser for soap, shampoo, and maybe conditioner. I've seen bar soap in many showers but nothing else. The space is confined and I think many passengers would appreciate it, especially those who assume shampoo is provided as it is in most hotels. A wall mount dispenser would curb clutter, not generate extra waste like individual small bottles, and wouldn't cost all that much to provide.


----------



## RichieRich

I'd luv to know just how many people actually have taken a shower in their bedroom. It's smaller then a phone booth...you can do a #1, #2, #3 (shower) all at the same time! I go downstairs and bring all my own stuff. But, there is a tub of soaps, and a bottle of shampoo already there. I was the only one today!


----------



## SarahZ

I'm overweight, and I manage to shower in the bedroom just fine. I've never felt crammed in.


----------



## Montreal Ltd

A


drdumont said:


> That is the 7-331 Midmer Losh organ in the Atlantic City Convention Center, now known as Boardwalk Hall. Pic taken the first time the organ had been heard since the 60's. Oct 31, 1988 or thereabouts.
> It is interesting that many organ aficionados are also Foamers. I confess, I are one, too.


Another foamer plus organ enthusiast here, I see you also have the Wanamaker on your site. The golden age of theatre organs was about the same time as the golden age of trains. (So this is marginally on topic)


----------



## ET2020

SarahZ said:


> I'm overweight, and I manage to shower in the bedroom just fine. I've never felt crammed in.



Thanks for the 1st-hand info. I am of the "Plus-Size" (simply too short for my weight) And I am planning to use the shower in the bedroom unit on our first trip in sleeper accommodations!
You've given me hope !
ET


----------



## Bonser

ET2020 said:


> Thanks for the 1st-hand info. I am of the "Plus-Size" (simply too short for my weight) And I am planning to use the shower in the bedroom unit on our first trip in sleeper accommodations!
> You've given me hope !
> ET


I agree with Richie on this. The shower downstairs is great- roomy and fully equipped with everything you need.


----------



## tricia

Tom Booth said:


> I agree with Richie on this. The shower downstairs is great- roomy and fully equipped with everything you need.


You can count on soap and towels--but shampoo or any other supplies might or might not be available. I think Amtrak doesn't supply them, but some SCAs do so on their own.


----------



## Rasputin

I think I must be missing something here. Is there some reason why some passengers on Amtrak are concerned about getting a freshly cleaned wrapped-in- plastic blanket for their bed but don't seem concerned about the fact that the sheets on the bed are not wrapped in plastic?


----------



## railiner

Good point...


----------



## BLNT

Th


Rasputin said:


> I think I must be missing something here. Is there some reason why some passengers on Amtrak are concerned about getting a freshly cleaned wrapped-in- plastic blanket for their bed but don't seem concerned about the fact that the sheets on the bed are not wrapped in plastic?



They just flip the sheets over to expose the "clean" side. More environmentally friendly that way too... 

(jk)


----------



## basketmaker

drdumont said:


> The SCA's all iniall are pretty courteous and accommodating.
> I've seen the blankets in the upper bunks, ready for deployment, but every time I have come back to a made up berth or had it made up for me, the plastic wrap was gone and the blanket ready for a snooze.
> 
> Of course, I usually do it myself, as I put both mattresses on the lower bunk. And return one to the upper before I leave for a meal. ANd I tip a little more since the SCA will have to deal with two sleeping setups for a one passenger room.


Kudos on the tip!


----------



## basketmaker

RichieRich said:


> I'd luv to know just how many people actually have taken a shower in their bedroom. It's smaller then a phone booth...you can do a #1, #2, #3 (shower) all at the SAME TIME! I go downstairs and bring all my own stuff. But, there is a tub of soaps, and a bottle of shampoo already there. I was the ONLY ONE today!


Done both in-room and lower level. My first two trips in a Bedroom (Deluxe Bedroom back then) SL equipment and before the lower-level shower and upper-level public restrooms were installed. The in-room baths weren't that great but did the job. They initially had timed valves on them and timed in very short intervals. That was a bit of a PIA. The other was that the water temperature control was non-existent. Just a pre-mix valve under the sink in the room. It could be adjusted by the SCA with a small wrench if intolorable for the passenger. Luckily the system was redesigned when they went in for major service with a wrenchless valve in the bath. And the lower-level shower added for Roomette (Economy Room then) passengers as well as the upper-level public restroom. Never really had a issues showering other than the first time being a bit chilly for my preference.

And it was suggested that passengers shower in-room sitting down. So to answer someone else's query, yeah I guess you could do your "business" while showering.


----------



## MARC Rider

RichieRich said:


> I'd luv to know just how many people actually have taken a shower in their bedroom. It's smaller then a phone booth...you can do a #1, #2, #3 (shower) all at the same time! I go downstairs and bring all my own stuff. But, there is a tub of soaps, and a bottle of shampoo already there. I was the only one today!


I did OK with the shower-in-the-bedroom. The only problem I had was a bit of water flowing over the lip on the door. The presence of the toilet doesn't really bother me, as it's sealed off pretty well when the cover is down. It's sure better than the toilet in the Viewliner roomette, anyway, and that's tolerable if you're traveling by yourself.

If I ever ride in a bedroom again, I will probably use the included shower and not bother to go downstairs.


----------



## RichieRich

SarahZ said:


> I'm overweight, and I manage to shower in the bedroom just fine. I've never felt crammed in.


"I've never felt crammed in." I cry Fake Newz! That thing can't be 22" wide....maybe 18" door-to-toilet. I'll be going back up in 3 weeks and will literally take a tape measure.


----------



## Qapla

I looked for the "downstairs" shower on the Silver Star but couldn't locate the stairs .... but then, I couldn't find the "up" stairs, either


----------



## SarahZ

RichieRich said:


> "I've never felt crammed in." I cry Fake Newz! That thing can't be 22" wide....maybe 18" door-to-toilet. I'll be going back up in 3 weeks and will literally take a tape measure.


Oh gosh. You're right. I can't trust my own memory or experiences and have to rely on those of someone who is neither my height nor my weight. Far be it from me to answer a question without consulting you first. Silly girl!

When I say I've never felt crammed in, *I mean it*. I'm 5'5" and a weight I will not disclose, but* I fit just fine*.

I can attach pictures too!

Edited to add: I just measured my shower stall at home. It's 20" across. I don't even know how I manage to live in these conditions...


----------



## F900ElCapitan

Over the past few months I’ve had the opportunity to try both multiple times. My take, yes the bedroom shower is tight, but doable. I’m 6’2” and 220, yes I rubbed on the walls, but that didn’t bother me. The biggest PIA to me is you’ll probably want to dry the walls afterwards to make using the faculties afterward much dryer. One nicety would be a little more room to put shampoo and soap. I do enjoy knowing who’s been it it and the floor is super easy to pre-clean if you wish. I also like stepping out and being in my room and the ease of getting dressed with all my stuff right there. Downstairs the shower has more room, but you do need to bring the clothes you wish to wear and you’ll need to transition to a bathroom if you need a sink for getting cleaned up.


----------



## ET2020

RichieRich said:


> "I've never felt crammed in." I cry Fake Newz! That thing can't be 22" wide....maybe 18" door-to-toilet. I'll be going back up in 3 weeks and will literally take a tape measure.


The picture was a little dark, but gives me a good idea. Please be sure to let me know, once you confirm the measurements.
Thanks!
ET


----------



## BLNT

ET2020 said:


> The picture was a little dark, but gives me a good idea. Please be sure to let me know, once you confirm the measurements.
> Thanks!
> ET



I'll be getting on tomorrow. If I think about it, I'll pop a small tape measure in our carry on stuff. I'll even live stream from inside the shower. On second thought, I'll just try and remember the tape measure! Last time, I opted to skip showering after seeing my options. Downstairs shower is a no-go ... if I can't shower adjacent to my room, it's not happening. Perhaps I'll give it a go in-room this time. If nothing else, I'd be able to say I DID IT!


----------



## ET2020

BLNT said:


> I'll be getting on tomorrow. If I think about it, I'll pop a small tape measure in our carry on stuff. I'll even live stream from inside the shower. On second thought, I'll just try and remember the tape measure! Last time, I opted to skip showering after seeing my options. Downstairs shower is a no-go ... if I can't shower adjacent to my room, it's not happening. Perhaps I'll give it a go in-room this time. If nothing else, I'd be able to say I DID IT!


Cool! Thanks for the photo, and I look forward to the live-stream, umm - I mean the measurements !


----------



## Dakota 400

F900ElCapitan said:


> The biggest PIA to me is you’ll probably want to dry the walls afterwards to make using the faculties afterward much dryer



When I traveled with a companion in the Bedroom, I awoke early and took a shower. I was not a very popular traveling companion when my companion then used the toilet facilities while I dressed.


----------



## ET2020

BLNT;
Did you remember that measuring tape?
Did you have an enjoyable Auto-train journey ?
ET


----------



## ET2020

I'm guessing BLNT did not remember the tape measure 
Has anyone else taken measurements of the shower in the Sleeper Bedrooms?
Also, what's the longest vehicle allowed on the train ?
I found stated dimensions concerning height, width, ground clearance and tires, but di not see a limit on the length.
Would a full size Chevy Suburban be accommodated?
TIA for anyone who can answer.....
ET


----------



## railiner

Pretty sure that a Suburban, at 224.4 inches overall, would have no problem.
I used to have an auto, (a ‘76 Lincoln Town Car), that was even 10 inches longer than that...they were popular ‘passengers” on the AT in their day...


----------



## BLNT

ET2020 said:


> I'm guessing BLNT did not remember the tape measure
> Has anyone else taken measurements of the shower in the Sleeper Bedrooms?
> Also, what's the longest vehicle allowed on the train ?
> I found stated dimensions concerning height, width, ground clearance and tires, but di not see a limit on the length.
> Would a full size Chevy Suburban be accommodated?
> TIA for anyone who can answer.....
> ET



It was packed in my car on the trip up, BUT... a couple days later on the trip back (I made a point):






Kinda tight - did not bother, and I'm somewhat slender! Also, I'm 6'0", and had just an inch or two to spare above my head.


----------



## ET2020

BLNT said:


> It was packed in my car on the trip up, BUT... a couple days later on the trip back (I made a point):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda tight - did not bother, and I'm somewhat slender! Also, I'm 6'0", and had just an inch or two to spare above my head.


BLNT - THANKS!
I appreciate your taking the time to do that. It's not as narrow as I was thinking, based on other's comments.
I hope you had a nice trip.
ET


----------



## ET2020

Has anyone yet to experience the new amenities and menus on the Auto Train?
ET


----------



## BLNT

ET2020 said:


> Has anyone yet to experience the new amenities and menus on the Auto Train?
> ET



We had the opportunity last week, though it was only the (box poured into plastic glass) free wine at dinner. Other than that, everything seems the same compared to our December trip.

Talk is cheap !


----------



## ET2020

BLNT said:


> We had the opportunity last week, though it was only the (box poured into plastic glass) free wine at dinner. Other than that, everything seems the same compared to our December trip.
> 
> Talk is cheap !



Whoa! I'm sorry to hear that. I was hoping the upgrades would have shown up by now.
I have plenty of time, as my trip is 10 months out. When's your next Auto Train Trip?
ET


----------



## BLNT

ET2020 said:


> Whoa! I'm sorry to hear that. I was hoping the upgrades would have shown up by now.
> I have plenty of time, as my trip is 10 months out. When's your next Auto Train Trip?
> ET



I have a round trip booked for the end of next month. Though given our experiences with delays (and I always get that cramped upper bunk!), and the timing, we'll probably just DRIVE north. Might still give the AT a go coming back south though. Perhaps I'll flip a coin.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

BLNT said:


> We had the opportunity last week, though it was only the (box poured into plastic glass) free wine at dinner. Other than that, everything seems the same compared to our December trip.
> 
> Talk is cheap !



How classy! Thanks for the upgraded amenities Amtrak


----------



## MARC Rider

crescent-zephyr said:


> How classy! Thanks for the upgraded amenities Amtrak


Didn't you read the publicity blurb? Whatever "new amenities" are on the way, they're arriving "in the coming months." And the list also included stuff like the new sleeping cars. I suspect you won't see the new bedding until the new sleeping cars come online. The other stuff is fluff, and I wouldn't care one way or the other about it. Even the contemporary flex dining would be OK if (1) the food were better, and (2) coach passengers could buy them. As it is, the flex dining stuff is edible enough that I'm not going to buy carry-on food at the station if I travel by sleeper for an overnight trip. But I understand why some people might do that.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

MARC Rider said:


> Didn't you read the publicity blurb? Whatever "new amenities" are on the way, they're arriving "in the coming months." And the list also included stuff like the new sleeping cars. I suspect you won't see the new bedding until the new sleeping cars come online. The other stuff is fluff, and I wouldn't care one way or the other about it. Even the contemporary flex dining would be OK if (1) the food were better, and (2) coach passengers could buy them. As it is, the flex dining stuff is edible enough that I'm not going to buy carry-on food at the station if I travel by sleeper for an overnight trip. But I understand why some people might do that.



I was referring specifically to the wine being poured from a box into a plastic glass.


----------



## Dakota 400

crescent-zephyr said:


> I was referring specifically to the wine being poured from a box into a plastic glass.



When I was on #52 in January, the glass was served with the wine already in the glass. From what type of container the wine came? I know not. Nonetheless, the wine was drinkable and pleasant.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Something that really rubs me wrong with bogus amenity claims by Amtrak is the fact they do have the money to start the process. Remember last year Anderson made a point to tell everyone Amtrak has a billion with a B in the bank they are sitting on.

I’m not saying deplete the rainy day fund on amenities but honestly how much will new bedding cost? $200,000? 1000 new comforter sets at $200 a set?

I also don’t think the amenities are coming. I think it’s a lie just like the converted V2 diners that supposedly started almost 2 years ago. I’m sorry I’m just very pessimistic and half glass empty with this management and their tactics.

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/amtrak-has-1-billion-in-bank-they-aren’t-spending.74954/


----------



## crescent-zephyr

How many people got the amenity kits that were announced the last time around?


----------



## BLNT

Just received the following email offer to upgrade from coach to a Roomette (for 35% off) on the AutoTrain. For the record, I book coach, snag the priority vehicle option, and then upgrade to a bedroom when I'm certain of my plans (so that prior to that I can get a full refund if I cancel).

_... make the most of your upcoming Auto Train® trip with an exclusive discount on a Roomette. Enhance your travel experience and enjoy complimentary meals and wine along with our recently upgraded in-room amenities available exclusively in sleeper accommodations._

First off... "meals" (plural) --- somehow I don't consider the cold bagel or cereal they offer in the morning as a "meal"! Also, they should clarify that it's a complimentary GLASS of wine, otherwise some might assume they keep it topped off like water or tea would be.

And, WHAT THE HECK are the "recently upgraded in-room amenities" that they're talking about. That wouldn't be the ones which they began to promote in July '19 as coming in the next *several* months?

Seems like their PR and promotions departments didn't get the memo: THERE IS NO SPOON !!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

That’s great news I’m curious though 35% off what? How much out of pocket would you have had to spend to get the roomette?


----------



## BLNT

Amtrakfflyer said:


> That’s great news I’m curious though 35% off what? How much out of pocket would you have had to spend to get the roomette?





More details about your offer: 
• Valid for use by the customer(s) associated with this reservation only 
• Valid for 35% off the accommodation charge when upgrading your existing reservation from coach to a Roomette on Auto Train 53, Southbound to Sanford, FL 
• Apply this coupon by March 11, 2020 for travel March 1 – June 30, 2020 
• This coupon can not be applied on Amtrak.com or with the Amtrak® app


----------



## JRR

BLNT said:


> More details about your offer:
> • Valid for use by the customer(s) associated with this reservation only
> • Valid for 35% off the accommodation charge when upgrading your existing reservation from coach to a Roomette on Auto Train 53, Southbound to Sanford, FL
> • Apply this coupon by March 11, 2020 for travel March 1 – June 30, 2020
> • This coupon can not be applied on Amtrak.com or with the Amtrak[emoji768] app



I have never seen the “amenity kit” promised the last time around. We did get the “free” wine, the small bottle.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

If the 35 percent off coupon is off whatever the current bucket fare is the day before travel that may be more then it was the day you booked your coach ticket.

example with made up numbers:

low bucket roomette at booking a month before $200 

$350 higher bucket the day before departure minus 35% equals $227.

So if a person thought $200 was too expense to start with, an offer to pay ever more of $227 makes zero sense except in Amtrak’s delusional mind.

Am I missing something?


----------



## ET2020

JRR said:


> I have never seen the “amenity kit” promised the last time around. We did get the “free” wine, the small bottle.


When will you ride AT again?
I won't ride it until 2021 - I hope the upgrades happen before then, and are sustained.
ET


----------



## niemi24s

As the current accommodation charge for a Roomette on the Southbound AT can range from $153 to $471, 35% of that is $54 to $165 - no doubt depending on the bucket du jour. And the buckets du jour are the bottom 4 in March, all 5 in April, but only the low bucket in May and June 2020.


----------



## Maglev

This has something to do with upgrades, and relates to the topic being discussed...

Amtrak had two orders for bi-level, long-distance cars: the Superliner I's received from 1979 built by Pullman Standard and the Superliner II's received from 1993 built by Bombardier. The Superliner II order included sleeping cars with all Bedrooms upstairs exclusively for use on the _Auto Train. _The Superliner I sleeping cars were refurbished in the mid 2000's. Does the _Auto Train _have a random mix of refurbished and unrefurbished cars like other trains?


----------



## F900ElCapitan

It’s been a few months since I’ve truly kept track of the actual cars. But, as of the last few months, the AT uses pretty much exclusively SL2 equipment, especially for the sleepers and coaches. The change from full diners to the Cross Country Cafes for coach passengers, and the AT lounge cars would be the only normal exceptions.


----------



## ET2020

F900ElCapitan said:


> It’s been a few months since I’ve truly kept track of the actual cars. But, as of the last few months, the AT uses pretty much exclusively SL2 equipment, especially for the sleepers and coaches. The change from full diners to the Cross Country Cafes for coach passengers, and the AT lounge cars would be the only normal exceptions.



What is the typical CONSIST for the #52 & #53 trains?


----------



## RichieRich

New quilt/blanket....new pillow/pillowcase....that is all.


----------



## ET2020

RichieRich said:


> New quilt/blanket....new pillow/pillowcase....that is all.


Well that's a start, eh?
Hopefully ALL the other advertised upgrades will make it into use incrementally. 
I'm sure you will keep us posted; Thanks for the update and the photo
ET


----------



## Dakota 400

RichieRich said:


> New quilt/blanket....new pillow/pillowcase....that is all.



The quilt blanket appears to be more substantial that the thin blue blanket previously provided. Progress?


----------



## RichieRich

Dakota 400 said:


> The quilt blanket appears to be more substantial that the thin blue blanket previously provided. Progress?


But I'll never know....it's wrapped in plastic...PLASTIC...Oh the humanity.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

RichieRich said:


> New quilt/blanket....new pillow/pillowcase....that is all.



This is on the auto train?


----------



## RichieRich

crescent-zephyr said:


> This is on the auto train?


Yes


----------



## F900ElCapitan

Now the question is if and when these will make it to the rest of the network.


----------



## MrNews

Until they upgrade the mattresses, we'll continue to bring our supplemental support onboard. It makes their scant 3" thick "mattress" actually sleep-able, with fewer AM aches and pains: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SYJ2NY7
It fits perfectly on the Viewliner roomette beds.


----------



## ET2020

MrNews said:


> Until they upgrade the mattresses, we'll continue to bring our supplemental support onboard. It makes their scant 3" thick "mattress" actually sleep-able, with fewer AM aches and pains: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SYJ2NY7
> It fits perfectly on the Viewliner roomette beds.


Looks like it's harder to flatten out and stow away.... Does it really get close to getting back to original size?


----------



## dlagrua

I doubt if we will ever see full dining service on the Eastern Routes ever again. We will be lucky to get even Cardinal type meals reheated in a convection oven and served at a table by a person. All these extra toiletries are just an advertising ploy to distract from the terrible cutbacks in fresh meals that went form good to those full of salt, nitrates preservatives and harmful chemicals. Why if it keeps going like this, you'll be lucky to get a mushy microwave frankfurter


----------



## neroden

Meals are coming back to *airlines*. If somoene with half a brain starts running Amtrak, they'll come back to Amtrak too...


----------



## ET2020

neroden said:


> Meals are coming back to *airlines*. If somoene with half a brain starts running Amtrak, they'll come back to Amtrak too...


Wait - I thought someone with half a brain was running Amtrak ?  Just Kidding!!


----------



## Dakota 400

neroden said:


> Meals are coming back to *airlines*. If somoene with half a brain starts running Amtrak, they'll come back to Amtrak too...



That's my exact thinking. History is cyclic.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Dakota 400 said:


> That's my exact thinking. History is cyclic.



We recovered from “simplified dining” but I worry that too much was lost on the east coast. If commissaries have closed down I’m not sure how easy it will be to get back what was lost.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

neroden said:


> Meals are coming back to *airlines*. If somoene with half a brain starts running Amtrak, they'll come back to Amtrak too...





Dakota 400 said:


> That's my exact thinking. History is cyclic.


History is cyclic? So the Pioneer is coming back? How about the Sunset East? Slumbercoach service must be just around the corner.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

The last time I was on a sleeper was on Slumbercoach 40 years ago. It was great for a single traveler (and I think I landed a 2-person Slumbercoach compartment, which seemed very similar to today's Roomettes). I think I'd want more room now as an older traveler, though.


----------



## cocojacoby

Yeah, I also rode a long time ago in a double Slumbercoach room. I more frequently nowadays ride with my wife in a Roomette. I think the Roomette is a great design but like you, I wish there was a little more space there too. I feel a bit more floor space would make it much more comfortable. It seems like we are always tripping on stuff on the floor and the two of us can't stand in the room at the same time.

I was really hoping that with the Viewliner II design they opened up more floor space by eliminating the toilet and the cabinet across that holds the toilet paper. However the pics I have seen don't seem to show any more floor space in the room. A little extra space would be nice.


----------



## Chatter163

Devil's Advocate said:


> I was referring the inclusion of _seven_ exclamation marks in a short and otherwise unremarkable post. Looks like you've included another five more here just for good measure. If you weren't shouting I guess you were just shocked and rattled at the idea that someone might decline to bring the kitchen sink to their next train ride.



I would agree. Not being a middle school student anymore, I don’t see the need for multiple exclamation points in any post.


----------



## Barb Stout

cocojacoby said:


> Yeah, I also rode a long time ago in a double Slumbercoach room. I more frequently nowadays ride with my wife in a Roomette. I think the Roomette is a great design but like you, I wish there was a little more space there too. I feel a bit more floor space would make it much more comfortable. It seems like we are always tripping on stuff on the floor and the two of us can't stand in the room at the same time.
> 
> I was really hoping that with the Viewliner II design they opened up more floor space by eliminating the toilet and the cabinet across that holds the toilet paper. However the pics I have seen don't seem to show any more floor space in the room. A little extra space would be nice.


The roomettes in the superliners don't have a toilet, but where the toilet would have been are the steps to get up to the upper berth, so it's the same amount of room even without the toilet.


----------



## Qapla

Yes, the roomettes are rather limited in space - their entire floor size is about the same footprint as a living room sofa, in fact, we have a couple sofas with a slightly larger footprint

The dimensions of each roomette are 3'6' X 6'6 and have room for two adults

While cleverly designed to make use of the space ... if they made more floor space in the same footprint - I'm sure there would be some who could complain that there is now less storage space .... you can't please all the people all the time


----------



## cocojacoby

Qapla said:


> Yes, the roomettes are rather limited in space - their entire floor size is about the same footprint as a living room sofa, in fact, we have a couple sofas with a slightly larger footprint
> 
> The dimensions of each roomette are 3'6' X 6'6 and have room for two adults
> 
> While cleverly designed to make use of the space ... if they made more floor space in the same footprint - I'm sure there would be some who could complain that there is now less storage space .... you can't please all the people all the time



Eliminating the toilet and the cabinet opposite will not remove any storage space. In fact it would create more since you can place things on the floor.

As someone mentioned above, there is floor space that is taken up by steps on Superliners. I recall seeing some European sleepers that have clever fold out steps that Amtrak should adopt.


----------



## Qapla

cocojacoby said:


> will not remove any storage space. In fact it would create more since you can place things on the floor.



That's the point .... some would still want the cabinets because they don't want to put things on the floor


----------



## cocojacoby

Qapla said:


> That's the point .... some would still want the cabinets because they don't want to put things on the floor



It's not a cabinet that holds anything and I think it is as big as it is to place the toilet paper within reach. I don't think there is anything inside it and a table that folds down from the wall would be a good option.


----------



## Qapla

I'm not disagreeing with you ... just pointing out that, no matter how they redesign the rooms, someone would complain - you can't please everybody.


----------



## MrNews

ET2020 said:


> Looks like it's harder to flatten out and stow away.... Does it really get close to getting back to original size?


Absolutely. You open the valve and lay on it for a few minutes. All the air eventually comes out, you close the valve, fold it in half lengthwise and roll it up. Or you can leave the valve open as you fold and roll, and all air escapes. Considering how comfortable it is when inflated, it rolls up quite small. Shocked-corded to the extended handle of our 20" Samsonite Spinner, it's quite easy to travel with. (You'd want to put it _in_ the suitcase if checking it for air travel.)


----------



## ET2020

MrNews said:


> Absolutely. You open the valve and lay on it for a few minutes. All the air eventually comes out, you close the valve, fold it in half lengthwise and roll it up. Or you can leave the valve open as you fold and roll, and all air escapes. Considering how comfortable it is when inflated, it rolls up quite small. Shocked-corded to the extended handle of our 20" Samsonite Spinner, it's quite easy to travel with. (You'd want to put it _in_ the suitcase if checking it for air travel.)


Are you in the syndicated news business?


----------



## cocojacoby

rickycourtney said:


> In a short video posted to Instagram, Amtrak shows off what appears to be a Viewliner II bedroom (because of the maroon fabric on the headrest) with new bedding and amenities.
> View attachment 16361
> 
> 
> There's also large pump-style bottles, with a wall mount bracket (presumably to be mounted on the wall of shared showers).​​



All over the Internet there is great concern now that many hotels have gone to the shared pump bottle model in the showers due to growing environmental sensitivities. Suddenly personal safety and the real possibility of sickness/death has made the practice dangerous due to the virus epidemic.


----------



## Rasputin

cocojacoby said:


> All over the Internet there is great concern now that many hotels have gone to the shared pump bottle model in the showers due to growing environmental sensitivities. Suddenly personal safety and the real possibility of sickness/death has made the practice dangerous due to the virus epidemic.


There is a problem for every solution.


----------



## MikeM

Rasputin said:


> There is a problem for every solution.


I don't see shared pump bottles being a particular risk. They wash off the spouts daily with a disinfectant like any other surface in the bathroom tub / shower area. In Amtrak showers' case, I think this would be an improvement over random bars of soap littering the soap basin and floor in the shower.


----------



## tricia

Also, soap and shampoo are both so alkaline they don't support microbial growth. Lotion isn't--but commercial lotions are loaded with preservatives designed to prevent mold as well as microbial growth.


----------



## Katibeth

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It would be a step up if they actually put the blanket on the bed again instead of sticking it in a plastic bag and making you do it yourself. No plastic means a bit less trash. Plus, if I wanted to do housework, I would stay home.





Anderson said:


> I've found this to be a net negative, since when I head back to the room to sleep, the last thing I want to do is mess with figuring out how to unfold the blanket.


Perhaps I've been lucky. I've never had to remove the blanket from the plastic myself. The attendant has always removed it and placed it on the bed for me.


----------



## Rasputin

Katibeth said:


> Perhaps I've been lucky. I've never had to remove the blanket from the plastic myself. The attendant has always removed it and placed it on the bed for me.


Based on my experience I would say that you have led a charmed life (at least as far as sleeping car blankets are concerned.)


----------



## cocojacoby

Yeah my experience is that they did not make up the beds for us the last time we rode the Meteor.

Amtrak claims that it's a cleanliness thing to show passengers that the blankets are clean. Really? Did they really receive complaints about that?

Yet they still want me to put my face on the unwrapped pillow that is just tossed on a seat where every prior passenger put their feet and butt!

Give me a break.


----------



## Rasputin

cocojacoby said:


> Yeah my experience is that they did not make up the beds for us the last time we rode the Meteor.
> 
> Amtrak claims that it's a cleanliness thing to show passengers that the blankets are clean. Really? Did they really receive complaints about that?
> 
> Yet they still want me to put my face on the unwrapped pillow that is just tossed on a seat where every prior passenger put their feet and butt!
> 
> Give me a break.


On my trips in recent years, it has been about 50-50. Sometimes your bed is made up for you and other times you get the blanket in plastic and make up your own bed. 

I don't know who came up with this brilliant blanket in plastic idea. I have never checked into a hotel and found my blanket wrapped in plastic on the bed with the expectation that I was going to make up the bed. There must be a model for this someplace, but if so, I haven't encountered it. 

And as you note, I don't know why we should be so impressed with receiving a clean blanket in plastic when the sheets and pillowcases are not delivered in that fashion. But maybe we shouldn't give them any ideas.


----------



## ET2020

Still waiting for someone to experience ALL of the promised amenities from the OP to this thread.
Has anyone ridden the Auto Train recently, and experienced the new stuff?


----------



## ET2020

PRICE DROP!
The February 2021 Prices just dropped dramatically.
I booked my return trip from Sanford to Lorton at 1/2 of what it was yesterday, and was able to cover it with AGR points !!
I'm hoping we're back to more normal times by then. 2021 will be my first year in retirement, and our first extended stay / snow-bird trip to Florida.


----------



## Steve4031

Shoot. The next time I ride a sleeper I’ll be happy as hell that it’s safe enough for me to travel.


----------



## ET2020

Steve4031 said:


> Shoot. The next time I ride a sleeper I’ll be happy as hell that it’s safe enough for me to travel.


Any speculation when things will open up?
I'm thinking summer we'll be more open in some capacity across much of the U.S.
Am I the King of Wishful Thinking ??


----------



## Steve4031

ET2020 said:


> Any speculation when things will open up?
> I'm thinking summer we'll be more open in some capacity across much of the U.S.
> Am I the King of Wishful Thinking ??


I really don’t know. But as soon as it opens up I’m booking if the medical people say it’s safe.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Steve4031 said:


> I really don’t know. But as soon as it opens up I’m booking if the medical people say it’s safe.


My hubby seems to be warming to the idea of a train vacation, even before we retire. (Plus he's getting REALLY tired of not being able to go anywhere on weekend day trips!) So just before the weekend, he suggested that the two of us take a week off this fall for a train journey. If we go East, he'd like to visit Gettysburg and Mount Vernon (but NOT DC). Plenty of time to research such a trip before actually booking it, at least!


----------



## Bob Dylan

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My hubby seems to be warming to the idea of a train vacation, even before we retire. (Plus he's getting REALLY tired of not being able to go anywhere on weekend day trips!) So just before the weekend, he suggested that the two of us take a week off this fall for a train journey. If we go East, he'd like to visit Gettysburg and Mount Vernon (but NOT DC). Plenty of time to research such a trip before actually booking it, at least!


Virginia and Pennsylvania are really nice in the Fall! ( As is DC actually! lol)


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Bob Dylan said:


> Virginia and Pennsylvania are really nice in the Fall! ( As is DC actually! lol)


I suspect we might have to go via DC on the train; he just doesn't want to spend the night there or attempt to drive a rental car in DC. (We were there once for a convention a couple of decades ago, and the traffic seemed even worse than Chicago!) Fall colors would be nice, though, and fall weather in the Mid-Atlantic states should be moderate enough for pleasant travel.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Alexandria, Virginia, would be a good option instead of staying in DC. A lot of trains that go through DC also stop at Alexandria (station code is ALX).

Several good hotels, a free trolley back and forth, plus I believe you can do a day boat trip from there to Mt. Vernon.

When we had our “Gathering” in DC, quite a few people chose to stay in Alexandria and liked it.


----------



## Dakota 400

I keep thinking about a short trip to Vermont during the Fall. Yet to happen, though.


----------



## Albi

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Alexandria, Virginia, would be a good option instead of staying in DC. A lot of trains that go through DC also stop at Alexandria (station code is ALX).
> 
> Several good hotels, a free trolley back and forth, plus I believe you can do a day boat trip from there to Mt. Vernon.
> 
> When we had our “Gathering” in DC, quite a few people chose to stay in Alexandria and liked it.



That is correct, I did that boat trip to Mount Vernon from Alexandria a few years back and it was amazing! Always thought I have to go back once more.

We stayed in a nice hotel in walking distance to the water front, but you can as well go one more stop on the free trolley towards the water. But I think it was too early in the morning for that, I believe we walked.

Several trains stop in ALX, it is about 15 min from DC (next or previou station, dependingon your direction). Right in front of the station is an area for buses, a d one of those booths is for the free trolley that goes up and down the main street in Old Town (King Street). Many nice hotels, great restaurants and upscale shops are on that street. 

I have been there for 4 or 5 weekends a few years ago and I really recommend it for early summer into the fall!


----------



## me_little_me

Dakota 400 said:


> I keep thinking about a short trip to Vermont during the Fall. Yet to happen, though.


 That's what we thought but we went by train in September so as to avoid leaf season (we have that here where we live in the mountains ow western NC). What we got was ridiculously high leaf season prices in hotels, temperatures in the 80s and no colors at all. But worse, people were not particularly friendly at all. We found friendlier people in NYC unlike when I was young and living there.
They do have maple syrup for breakfast everywhere but charge extra for it. Only the Fairfield Inn in Montpelier was different. At the included breakfast, pure maple syrup was provided in pitchers and at no extra cost. Of course, their hotel price, like all the other places, was as high as the people in Burlington.


----------



## ET2020

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My hubby seems to be warming to the idea of a train vacation, even before we retire. (Plus he's getting REALLY tired of not being able to go anywhere on weekend day trips!) So just before the weekend, he suggested that the two of us take a week off this fall for a train journey. If we go East, he'd like to visit Gettysburg and Mount Vernon (but NOT DC). Plenty of time to research such a trip before actually booking it, at least!


I agree with your Hubby -- I would avoid DC, unless you absolutely wanted to see the Smithsonian and/or Monuments, or Arlington. 
I would look into the Frederick, Charlestown, or even Harper's Ferry areas. Lots of Hotels and, and you could tour Antietam, Devil's Backbone Park, and Harper's Ferry in addition to Gettysburg.


----------



## IndyLions

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I suspect we might have to go via DC on the train; he just doesn't want to spend the night there or attempt to drive a rental car in DC. (We were there once for a convention a couple of decades ago, and the traffic seemed even worse than Chicago!) Fall colors would be nice, though, and fall weather in the Mid-Atlantic states should be moderate enough for pleasant travel.



Even if this trip ends up being Gettysburg or somewhere else, don’t let the traffic in DC deter you. There is absolutely no reason to drive there. Amtrak arrives downtown, the Metro is fantastic, and in between you can walk (or bike, or bus) anywhere you’d want to go. Doesn’t matter whether you stay downtown or in Alexandria - we’ve done both and loved both.

Besides, at the hotel when you see how much they would have charged you to keep your car there (parking fee) - it makes you feel smart you saved so much money!


----------



## Bob Dylan

ET2020 said:


> I agree with your Hubby -- I would avoid DC, unless you absolutely wanted to see the Smithsonian and/or Monuments, or Arlington.
> I would look into the Frederick, Charlestown, or even Harper's Ferry areas. Lots of Hotels and, and you could tour Antietam, Devil's Backbone Park, and Harper's Ferry in addition to Gettysburg.


Harpers Ferry is a really Cool Place!


----------



## Rasputin

I would not care to drive in DC either. However for the past few years we have taken an Acela to visit friends in DC who do not own a car. We have found it very easy to get around on the Metro, Uber, H Street trolley, etc.


----------



## Dakota 400

After getting off the Auto Train and heading to Greenbelt, Maryland on I-95, I missed a turn that I intended to take to get onto the Beltway. Ended up in D.C. with only a very faint idea of where I was. Pushed my little blue button for Onstar and I was able to get to where I needed to be. Thank goodness for that amenity!


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Dakota 400 said:


> After getting off the Auto Train and heading to Greenbelt, Maryland on I-95, I missed a turn that I intended to take to get onto the Beltway. Ended up in D.C. with only a very faint idea of where I was. Pushed my little blue button for Onstar and I was able to get to where I needed to be. Thank goodness for that amenity!


Our version of that is me firing up Google Maps on my phone while my husband drives, and praying that he pays attention and we don't get routed onto any toll roads or into any construction zones.


----------



## gwolfdog

Dakota 400 said:


> After getting off the Auto Train and heading to Greenbelt, Maryland on I-95, I missed a turn that I intended to take to get onto the Beltway. Ended up in D.C. with only a very faint idea of where I was. Pushed my little blue button for Onstar and I was able to get to where I needed to be. Thank goodness for that amenity!


Was that a recent Auto Train trip? If so could you answer some questions for me. Thanks


----------



## Dakota 400

gwolfdog said:


> Was that a recent Auto Train trip? If so could you answer some questions for me. Thanks



Yes, my trip was in late January of this year. I'll be glad to try to answer your questions. If I don't know the answers, others on the Board probably will.


----------



## hlcteacher

i love dc and get there as often as i can (last trip was in january)


----------



## Rasputin

Bob Dylan said:


> Harpers Ferry is a really Cool Place!


And I believe you can get there from DC by Amtrak or by commuter rail so you don't have to drive or rent a car.


----------



## ET2020

Rasputin said:


> And I believe you can get there from DC by Amtrak or by commuter rail so you don't have to drive or rent a car.


Lots to do and see, god food, great history, Train Tracks everywhere.
Some very steep terrain however, if you plan to walk through the town.


----------



## MARC Rider

Rasputin said:


> And I believe you can get there from DC by Amtrak or by commuter rail so you don't have to drive or rent a car.


However...
All of the trains run outbound from DC in the afternoon/evening, and all of the inbound trains back to DC leave Harpers Ferry in the morning. Sou if you wanted to take the train to Harpers Ferry, you'd have to spend the night there.


----------



## ET2020

MARC Rider said:


> However...
> All of the trains run outbound from DC in the afternoon/evening, and all of the inbound trains back to DC leave Harpers Ferry in the morning. Sou if you wanted to take the train to Harpers Ferry, you'd have to spend the night there.


That might be interesting -- They used to have "Haunted Tours" at night, and the Charlestown Casino & RaceTrack is right down the road.....
Could be a nice overnight jaunt


----------



## MARC Rider

ET2020 said:


> That might be interesting -- They used to have "Haunted Tours" at night, and the Charlestown Casino & RaceTrack is right down the road.....
> Could be a nice overnight jaunt


I'm not sure if there's any lodging within walking distance from the station, or whether there's a car rental anywhere nearby, or whether there are Uber/Lyft drivers around.

Usually, when I visit Harpers Ferry, I park my car at Weverton, MD, hike the 2.5 miles up the C&O Canal towpath, and cross over on the Appalachian Trail footbridge. However, due to some sort of CSX wreck on the bridge (It's a CSX branch line that shares the bridge with the trail), the bridge is closed until CSX gets around to fixing it. They've mentioned this the past two months in the Potomac Appalachian Trail Club newsletter, with no estimate of when the job will be done. This means if you're in Harpers Ferry, you can't cross over and do the hike up to Maryland Heights or walk the Canal towpath without getting in a car and driving over to the other side on US 340.


----------



## ET2020

MARC Rider said:


> I'm not sure if there's any lodging within walking distance from the station, or whether there's a car rental anywhere nearby, or whether there are Uber/Lyft drivers around.
> 
> Usually, when I visit Harpers Ferry, I park my car at Weverton, MD, hike the 2.5 miles up the C&O Canal towpath, and cross over on the Appalachian Trail footbridge. However, due to some sort of CSX wreck on the bridge (It's a CSX branch line that shares the bridge with the trail), the bridge is closed until CSX gets around to fixing it. They've mentioned this the past two months in the Potomac Appalachian Trail Club newsletter, with no estimate of when the job will be done. This means if you're in Harpers Ferry, you can't cross over and do the hike up to Maryland Heights or walk the Canal towpath without getting in a car and driving over to the other side on US 340.


Well there's definitely lodging at and surrounding the casino. If you stayed there, I imagine they would have pick up service from the train station, and probably Uber/Lyft, though I can't verify that from experience.


----------



## Ferroequinologist

drdumont said:


> That is the 7-331 Midmer Losh organ in the Atlantic City Convention Center, now known as Boardwalk Hall. Pic taken the first time the organ had been heard since the 60's. Oct 31, 1988 or thereabouts.
> It is interesting that many organ aficionados are also Foamers. I confess, I are one, too.



Yesterday the organ restoration group posted an excellent tour of the organ on YouTube. There were midday concerts at Boardwalk Hall but suspended due to Covid-19. I don't see, however, why they can't continue the concerts without the tours.


----------



## Oaxacajo

Between passengers, does Amtak sanitize pillows in a roomette?


----------



## pennyk

Oaxacajo said:


> Between passengers, does Amtak sanitize pillows in a roomette?


I believe they change the pillow cases and retain the same pillows.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> I believe they change the pillow cases and retain the same pillows.


Yep, same as Hotels!


----------



## Dakota 400

pennyk said:


> I believe they change the pillow cases and retain the same pillows.



I have observed my SCA prepare the bedding for the sleeper's next trip and that is what she/he has done. Pillow cases are removed and packed with the sheets and blanket to be laundered. A fresh pillow case is put on the existing pillows.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

Has anyone seen the new bedding that was promised years ago and now re promised again? Again things don’t seem to be adding up on the network trains on many fronts.


----------



## pennyk

Amtrakfflyer said:


> Has anyone seen the new bedding that was promised years ago and now re promised again? Again things don’t seem to be adding up on the network trains on many fronts.


The mattress in the V-2 bedroom is thicker than the mattress in the V-1 bedroom.


----------



## me_little_me

pennyk said:


> The mattress in the V-2 bedroom is thicker than the mattress in the V-1 bedroom.


Oooh! Years waiting and they managed to get it only on the Silvers and only the new bedrooms? Wow! I'm so thrilled that I just can't stop being sarcastic!

They probably laid off all the SCAs that new how to put the new linens on the beds and are now trying to train new employees. Sad what Covid has done to poor Amtrak but it's good that management anticipated the pandemic by a couple of years and held off providing the new linens so they wouldn't become sources of spreading the disease.

[sarcasm not about your comment but about Amtrak's incompetence and lying]


----------



## Ryan

It's in the new Night Owl sleeper - someone posted pictures within the last few days.


----------



## Cal

Taking the cardinal and Chief in a week, I’ll let you know, assuming I remember


----------



## roadman3313

I had the upgraded blanket and pillows on the Auto Train earlier this year. I will say the blanket was an improvement as I didn't find my self shocking myself every time I rolled around! Was on the Starlight recently and it was still the original bedding. I also went onboard the Zephyr (after asking permission) to take a look at a room while it was at the station when I was volunteering there and it was the original bedding as well. Haven't seen one of the refurbished cars yet.


----------



## TEREB

pennyk said:


> I believe they change the pillow cases and retain the same pillows.


YUCK


----------



## cocojacoby

Does it bother anyone that they then throw the "clean" pillows onto the seats where everyone before you has put their shoes, bare feet, butts and God knows what else on?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

cocojacoby said:


> Does it bother anyone that they then throw the "clean" pillows onto the seats where everyone before you has put their shoes, bare feet, butts and God knows what else on?


Doesn't bother me


----------



## jis

cocojacoby said:


> Does it bother anyone that they then throw the "clean" pillows onto the seats where everyone before you has put their shoes, bare feet, butts and God knows what else on?


Doesn't bother me either.

Have y'all considered carrying your own bedroll with an inflatable pillow and your own bed sheets and blankets? I remember we used to carry these things called Holdalls which was basically a bedroll with carrying handles back in India before the railways started providing bedding in Sleepers.

I see that Amazon has a few available like for example...



https://www.amazon.com/1844-Helko-Werk-Germany-Bedroll/dp/B07DPSDT1K/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=canvas+bedroll&qid=1627063931&sr=8-4



Trust me, it is a fool's errand to expect any outfit to provide you with a completely sterilized environment. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## cocojacoby

It just seems inconsistent to me that they are making a big deal about not making the beds anymore because they now give you your clean blanket sealed in a plastic bag but the pillow that you put your face on is not protected at all.


----------



## zephyr17

Amtrak inconsistent? Really?


----------



## Ryan

Where exactly do you expect them to put the clean pillows? Give you a bare pillow and a pillowcase wrapped in plastic? Nobody would ever complain about that!


----------



## jis

Ryan said:


> Where exactly do you expect them to put the clean pillows? Give you a bare pillow and a pillowcase wrapped in plastic? Nobody would ever complain about that!


On Indian Railways, at least on the premium trains where they used to deliver bedding before COVID (suspended during COVID), they had an entire setup pack wrapped in plastic delivered, which was opened by the attendant to set things up. Anyway at present I believe there is no bedding delivered at all for the time being unless it has changed recently.


----------



## Cal

zephyr17 said:


> Amtrak inconsistent? Really?


That’s just unheard of!


----------



## me_little_me

Cal said:


> That’s just unheard of!


Not only inconsistent but they are inconsistent about being inconsistent!


----------



## Keith1951

Everytime I ride in a sleeper I bring a plastic bag to put their pillow in then my own pillow case over that.


----------



## zephyr17

I've ridden Amtrak sleepers consistently since 1971 and take no special measures with their pillows.

I survived.

I do not fear the pillow.


----------



## jis

zephyr17 said:


> I've ridden Amtrak sleepers consistently since 1971 and take no special measures with their pillows.
> 
> I survived.
> 
> I do not fear the pillow.


Indeed! Likewise, I have never come down with anything following an Amtrak Sleeper trip yet. Must be my cast iron immune system at work


----------



## Ziv

Thai Railways has the plastic wrapped sheets and pillow cases too. Pretty civilized. I love their sleeper service to Chiang Mai, Nong Khai/Vientianne and Padang Besar for Malaysia. They have a new set of trains for BKK/Chiang Mai that are very nice. They were not selling beer on my last two trips and the nights were much quieter with less partying. Go figure...



jis said:


> On Indian Railways, at least on the premium trains where they used to deliver bedding before COVID (suspended during COVID), they had an entire setup pack wrapped in plastic delivered, which was opened by the attendant to set things up. Anyway at present I believe there is no bedding delivered at all for the time being unless it has changed recently.


----------



## Cal

jis said:


> Indeed! Likewise, I have never come down with anything following an Amtrak Sleeper trip yet. Must be my cast iron immune system at work


I do know someone who got bed bugs after two separate trips though (different route and different accommodation)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cal said:


> I do know someone who got bed bugs after two separate trips though (different route and different accommodation)


I gotten Bedbugs all over the World, from 5 Star Hotels to Hostels, but never on a Train!


----------



## jpakala

As someone recalling the Pullman service, I'm taken aback by bedding being an issue. Pullman blankets were beautiful wool and monogramed. Sheets were heavy muslin as sweet and fresh as could be, including generous pillow cases on good down pillows. I recall thinking the bedding beat both a good hotel and home itself.


----------



## Dakota 400

jis said:


> Indeed! Likewise, I have never come down with anything following an Amtrak Sleeper trip yet. Must be my cast iron immune system at work



A bottle of wine before retiring for the night may help me stay well.


----------



## jis

Dakota 400 said:


> A bottle of wine before retiring for the night may help me stay well.


Tequila may be more effective


----------



## kt1i

New blanket is great compared with the old blue one.


----------



## pennyk

I had the new bedding on my Silver Meteor trip on 98 yesterday. In my opinion, it is nicer than the "old" bedding.


----------



## willem

kt1i said:


> New blanket is great compared with the old blue one.


I would take the new blanket in preference to the old blanket (softer, thicker, warmer, better feel), but is it a bit shorter and narrower?


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

So should we continue to bring our own blanket/comforter with us on our next 2 night trip to supplement what Amtrak provides? We usually get a big semi thick throwaway type blanket from Walmart/Target. For 10 bucks we’ve found it worth it.


----------



## MARC Rider

The new bedding is also on the Lakeshore Limited.


----------



## Tlcooper93

pennyk said:


> I had the new bedding on my Silver Meteor trip on 98 yesterday. In my opinion, it is nicer than the "old" bedding.



I tried it on the Night Owl. In my opinion it’s a huge upgrade from the old bedding. 



MARC Rider said:


> The new bedding is also on the Lakeshore Limited.



Does this include the Boston section?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

For anyone interested in the pillowcase material.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

rickycourtney said:


> In a short video posted to Instagram, Amtrak shows off what appears to be a Viewliner II bedroom (because of the maroon fabric on the headrest) with new bedding and amenities.
> View attachment 16361
> 
> Lots to dissect in the few seconds of video...
> On the bed is a new blue/grey comforter.​There's a tray with several different amenities, including what appear to be small bottles of shampoo/conditioner/body wash/lotion, and small boxes and bags with different items.​There's also large pump-style bottles, with a wall mount bracket (presumably to be mounted on the wall of shared showers).​Also seen are a notecard, a chocolate bar from turn down service and a tote bag.​
> As part of the much-maligned flexible dining service, Amtrak also promised "upgraded bedding, towels and linens for sleeping cars —beginning with the _Auto Train._"


What I liked and appreciated about your post is bringing awareness of the false marketing Amtrak presents... C'mon Amtrak! I'm winding up a system tour and I haven't seen anything like this anywhere. Amtrak, if you're promise it... then do it!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The new blanket is really nice. I can’t remember how the old sheets, pillowcases & pillows were, so can’t say if the ones I have today are any better. They’re certainly nice.
I don’t care about the shampoo, etc.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

The attendants have been lowering the bed and place the wrapped blanket on top for the pax to open and place. One attendant noted that the same blanket is used for bedrooms and roomettes that have different sized bed!


----------



## OBS

20th Century Rider said:


> The attendants have been lowering the bed and place the wrapped blanket on top for the pax to open and place. One attendant noted that the same blanket is used for bedrooms and roomettes that have different sized bed!


Blanket size has always been the same for all rooms...


----------



## Cal

From a recent post seen on Instagram it seems the Chief now has the upgraded bedding


----------



## SPGpax

I was on the Lake Shore Limited 26Oct in a sleeperette. Definitely more pillows and blankets. I slept really well.


----------



## me_little_me

Those new blankets on the Zephyr are wonderful, so much better than the old ones.


----------



## IndyLions

Agreed. Had them on the Zephyr. Big time upgrade. Probably had them on the Starlight as well, but MTZ-LAX is Daylight service - so got pillows but no blankets…


----------



## Mailliw

SPGpax said:


> I was on the Lake Shore Limited 26Oct in a sleeperette. Definitely more pillows and blankets. I slept really well.


Yep, I just took the LSL and slept great. I'm in my Airbnb in Chicago now and I wish it's mattress was as firm as the one on my roomette


----------

